# My 3 Lakh Rig [Low Bandwidth Warning]



## S_V (Nov 17, 2011)

*My 3 Lakh Rig [Low Bandwidth Warning]****Omni GTX 470 Review**** Added...*

***********************Thread is still in Progress and uploading slowing..so it takes time to post all images*****************

Hello My Friends, How are you Guys?

*NOTE:* I am posting this Thread for Tech Lovers like me but not to Boost or any other show off... So please show some Respect and Enjoy this Thread. *Feedback and Comments are most welcome...*

If any advice regarding my Rig or suggestions to make my PC Better are most welcome... I am just a normal Person who likes Computer Hardware so much... *I admire, Pray and Love Hardware*. It's the Only thing I love Most apart from my Real Life friends and Families.

Finally ,I am able to post a separate Thread for my System. This thread includes my updates with Pictures and If possible Videos too...



*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/12.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/14.jpg

OLD PHOTO
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/2-6.jpg​
* _Pink color indicates Bought from US_
** Prices listed below were ,at the time of purchase...



*ITEM *
| 
*MODEL         *
|   
*DAMAGES*
*Processor*
|Intel i7 2600k ... | 16,500
*CPU Cooler*
| Corsair 
*H100*
|6500
*Motherboard*
.|Asus P8P67 Pro..|13000
*Ram*
 | Corsair Vengeance 16GB 99924 4x4GB | 7500
*PSU*
 | Corsair HX850 | 9,200
*Case*
| Corsair 
*Obsidian 800D*
| 16,500 
*Graphic Card 1*
| EvGA Nvidia GTX 470 | 
11,600
(From US)
*Graphic Cooler 1*
|Gelid Icy Vision Revision 2| 
2400
*Graphic Card 2*
| Zotac Nvidia GTX 470 | 14,300
*Graphic Cooler 2*
| 
CoolIT Systems Omni AC-N470 A.L.C. VGA Cooler
| 
6000
*Display 1*
|ViewSonic VX2433WM (Computing Tasks)|15,000
*Display 2*
|Samsung LED 5900VR 40" Inch (MoVees & Gaming)|61,000 
*Sound Card*
|Auzentech X-Fi HomeTheater HD |
12,400 
*Sound Cable*
|Panasonic Optical Cable 1m| 999
*Speakers 1*
| Onkyo HT-S3400 5.1 BluRay Speakers(HD MoVees)|23,000
*Speakers 2*
| Creative S750 GigaWorks 7.1(Gaming&Music)| 29,000
*SSD*
 |
* Corsair GT 240GB 240GB*
|18k (After MIR) or else 22,000
*HDD*
| 2x Hitachi 2TB 7200 64MB 6GB|10800
|3x 1TB WD cavier Black 6G| 6000(It's a Deal and swapped my Green1TBs)
|2x 1TB Seagate 7200rpm|5400
*External HDD*
|WD 1TB My Book|4500 (Year 2010)
|WD 2TB USB 3.0|5200 
|WD 2TB USB 3.0|7700
|WD 2TB USB 3.0|7450
|Seagate 1TB USB 2.0|3800(Deal)
|1TB WD Cavier Green(Running Techcom Casing)|5500 (year 2009)
|500GB Seagate Powered|8000 (Year 2004/5)
|500GB Seagate AgentGo portable| 2200
|Sedna Docking Station USB 3.0|1350
*Mouse*
|Roccat Kova|2100
|
*Razer Transformers 3 Bumblebee - Razer DeathAdder*
|2300
*Mouse Pad*
|Roccat Sense|999
*KeyBoard*
| Logitech MK250 Wireless K/M|1100
*DVD writer*
|Samsung External DVD writer|2100
*Operating system*
|Windows 7 Pro 64bit VL|8100
*UPS*
 | APC 1.5kv | 9800
*UPS Back-UPS*
 | RS 1500VA |4000


|Total|
_I'm lost counting_

*MODDING and Other Accessories*


*ITEM|Mode/Make |Price*
|
*Location*
*Fans*

|Noctua NF-P12 12cm x2 |2000|Ebay
|Coolermaster R4 Green Led 90CFm x2|900|Ebay
|Xigmatek 120mm XLF-F1253| 450/-|Arun Computers(HYD)
|Thermalright X-Silent 140 x2|1500/-|Primeabgb 
*Fan Controller*

|NZXT Sentry 2 Touchscreen| 
1000
|Amazon
*Cold Cathodes*
|
|Logisys CCFL 12" & 6" 
Blue
,
Red
,
White
,
Green
|1500|Ebay
*Cables*

|NZXT sleeved 24pin,6Pin Black,6Pin Red,8pin CPU extension cable|
1400
|Amazon
*Memory Fan*

|Corsair CMXAF2 Dominator Triple Channel Airflow|
1200
|Amazon
*Thermal Grease*

| MASSCOOL G751 Shin-Etsu Thermal 
*x2*
|
620
|Newegg
|Noctua NH T1| 
450
|Amazon
|Tuniq TX-2|300| Arun Computers (Hyd)
*Thermal Remover*

|Arctic Thermal Remover and Purifier 30 ml each|250|Ebay
*HDD Bay*

|Coolermaster 4-in-3 Device Module|1130(Shipping inc)|Primeabgb
*800D Accessory*

|Sata 6 Plate for HDD Bay|
450
|Corsair.com
|Front i/o USB 3.0 Upgrade|
1000
|Corsair.com
|Side Window Door Spare| 
*Free*
|
*Thanks to Corsair*


|Total|





10 Questions and Answers about My Rig and Myself....  If you are Bored you Can skip to Next Content..  
* Credits to Famous Site Guru3D( I am taking little credit here but Not Copying ,just using the Concept)

I am working as Senior IT specialist in a well Known Company. My profile involves Systems and Networking Design and Implementation.

_1.* When Did you started using PC and What's the First system Owned?*
_
In 1998, I started using PC but not Mine it is from Internet Cafe. My first PC owned by me is i5 750 though I used many systems before through Cousins and elder Brother.In that Case I laid my hands first on Pentium PIII....

_*2.What do you mainly use the system for?*_

I use mainly for Gaming, MoVees and for VMWARE applications... 

_*3.How often do you update/buy a new rig?*_

I consider for an update when it is is needed especially for Gaming and Multitasking. 

*4.Why ATI or NVIDIA, why Intel or AMD?*
I'm No Fan Boy for either Brands. I love both of Them. So performance and Spec's does matter and automatically decision will be made.

*5. Does your PC live up to your expectations ?* 
For a Rig Like this If I didn't feel it is living up to my Expectations.. I must be Insane. My PC does perform gaming better if not the BEST of all.. so I am quite happy with things going on.. Even Battlefield 3 is not an Issue for me. With SLI I am getting an avg of 40 Fps (34-90).. Which is quite enough for butter smooth gameplay...  Also during my MoVee time, My Led and Speakers are not at all disappointing me.

*6.What's the best part of your rig?*
I always feel good whenever I see My Giant Cabby. I consider Corsair 800D is the most and beautiful Hardware in my Tech world till now... I think Corsair Built this cabinet with Heart not with Mind. It's pure Divine beauty with cleverly designed and lots of space. For some they may feel it's too Big but not for me.. I just Love it and I am sure this will be my cabinet for so many years...

*7. What sucks and should not have been bought?*
As of now nothing..

*8.Do you have any Future updates planned ?*
I think I am done. I am going to stick with this computer for really long time. I have more serious matter in life which I am about to enter. So spending like now is not going to be happen anymore.

*9.Is there anything you are desperately seeking to mod your Rig?If there is what's holding you?*
Yes.... It's Custom Water Loop and only the fantasy thing left for me. If i have a chance to do so I would go custom water cooling for CPU and Vid cards. 
The reason I couldn't go Custom water cooling is due to lack of availability in India.. Going custom Water cooling require lots of things and getting from abroad is not a easy choice if we require anything more than cooling kit... I have really wild Dream to MOD my Cabby if custom water Loop is possible. I guess I have to wait little Longer.

*10. What's the point of Creating this Thread?*
The main point of creating this thread to share my views and dedicate this thread to tech Lovers in my country. 
I am happy, now-a-days young generation is showing interest and having immense knowledge in Hardware. 

*_Thank you_

===================================================================================================================================================
*Hardware Reviews and Previews:*

** Reserved for small Reviews ... More Coming Soon


*Corsair H100 Hydro Series*

*Rating: 8/10*

Previously I gave 7.5 and after testing I must say I should give 8 for this Masterpiece...  Remember in my View any product above 6.5 is considered to be a Very Good Product..

Corsair became quite famous in cooling solutions with Hydro Series. These are zero maintenance cooling kit unlike Custom Water cooling where you need to take some extra Care regardless the advantages. I used H70 from Hydro Series for more than a year and I am must say the products are pretty solid and never had any issues. The performance from H70 is outstanding and never disappointed me in going for heavy overclock. Lets see the gallery of H100 which Contains unboxing, Preparing and Installation in PC...

Please VISIT here for Rest of the Process... *Corsair H100*

========================================================================================================================================================================

*[Onkyo HT-S3400 Home Theater Systems] :  * 

*
Overall Rating : 6.5/10
Rating 8.5/10 (Compared to Same League HTS)
*

The Basic or Beginner Home Theater System from Onkyo which was recently launched. I am not a beginner for Home Theater Systems nor a first timer to mega sound systems. In my life I've used some good and reputable brands for movie and gaming purpose. 

I am already using Creative Gigaworks S750 7.1 which is costlier as well as better than Onkyo but this doesn't mean  Onkyo is bad.... Onkyo is awesome product..

Preview: 


Spoiler



*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Onkyo/Watermark/1.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Onkyo/Watermark/1-1.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Onkyo/Watermark/1-2.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Onkyo/Watermark/1-3.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Onkyo/Watermark/1-4.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Onkyo/Watermark/2.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Onkyo/Watermark/3.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Onkyo/Watermark/4.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Onkyo/Watermark/5.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Onkyo/Watermark/6.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Onkyo/Watermark/7.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Onkyo/Watermark/8.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Onkyo/Watermark/9.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Onkyo/Watermark/10.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Onkyo/Watermark/11.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Onkyo/Watermark/12.jpg

*Categories:*


*Build Quality:* 

Plastic and wood are used in this Home Theater system. Plastic is used on upper surfaces of satellite speakers. The build is strong and solid. They are little heavier than they seem, especially the front Speakers and Centre. Rear speakers are a little lightt but overall solid. Strong speakers.. Some may not like the glossy feeling but actually I liked it. 

The woofer is very light especially compared with Gigaworks I own. It's a passive woofer which is powered by an external amplifier/receiver. The Subwoofer is 20 cm cone and very very powerful. I didn't expect this woofer to dominate my Gigaworks woofer. The build quality is awesome and cool. The only thing I didn't like about this woofer is it dances during every BASS. Yes, you heard me right. Because of its light weight it moves around sometimes it might reach you if you don't notice it's movement . Anyways this problem is solved by placing good matt underneath. So this time it stuck firm and sound better too. If it's moving you may hear rumbling especially with low frequency and spoils your experience.  

The receiver is very good and fast. It does an excellent job and provides lots of options to optimize your Audio Experience in which way you may want to hear. I am pretty pleased with the options and the interface. It lit's all DIGITAL logos it supports while playback and visually it's pleasant to eyes. It does gets very Hot and it's normal, says the Sticker on it... 

*The provided Cables for speakers look to weak to me. Anyways I am using 16awg MX HI FI sound cables for all Speakers*

*Sound Quality*:

"*It's very Good .. (That's all I can Say if you want me to say in one sentence)*."

The movie experience is different compared to Creative Gigaworks. The satellite speakers sound very High and Loud but not distorted. Out of the box this model doesn't sound excellent but with little adjustments and patience this Onkyo will sound brutal and awesome. I am using this system for more than 1 month and I must say I am pleased. Always looking for time to enjoy movies on this HTS...   
If you are looking for good sound system for only music then this product is NOT the one for you. With some adjustments like "Audyssey Dynamic Volume" the music will very pleasant but it never comes near to my Gigaworks. Still guys the music is very good it just it lacks good treble while playing MP3. But this is not the case with movies. The treble in movies is good. 

I am using Optical cable through my X-FI Titanium and the Setup is very easy and the Receiver did detect my PC well and never had any issues. I used my Video Card GTX 470 but unfortunately GTX 470 supports only LPCM 7.1 but not DTSHD MA or TrueDolby though they are same Lossless format and it sounded completely different and this Onkyo sounded absolutely awesome. Unfortunately my Vid card is running in Full load all the time, so I am back to optical cable.

Sound quality was very good especially in action, romantic comedy and classic movies but was disappointing in movies like STEP UP series. Blastings and gun shots were freaking awesome in war movies. The bass is deep and never distorted. Even in low volume, the bass sounded very good and you could hear all frequencies very well. In IRON MAN (Part 1), the chase between IRON MAN and F22 Raptors played really well especially the REAR speakers responded to F22 Raptors Gunshots is totally Impressive. The Hulk sounded Gruesomeness. The list goes on and like I told you Guys this HTS will not disappoint you in action movies.

Recently I watched Chalet Girl .. My niece nagged me to play this movie and so I had to watch this Girle Movie forcibly which later came to know it's not that Kid Movie. But honestly the background score is awesome and I continued to see this movie for music. The speakers performed very good with Background score and that's the reason I mentioned about this movie.. Overall the Story of the movie is ***** though....

*Baraka 1992 Full HD* is one of the best documentaries if you want to check out your HTS performance. Onkyo HT-S3400 managed very well in this right from the beginning.

****** _This HTS is for only BluRay Movies or HD Rip Content with DTS 1.5mbps or Dolby 648Kbps BUT NOT FOR DVD Playback. This HTS is not for ordinary DVD Playback and If anyone is looking at this HTS for DVD Playback only, please SKIP this product._

*Gaming*:

To be honest, I am not impressed with Gaming. Maybe that's because of Gaming King GIGAWORKS I have been using it for long time. I mean Creative 7.1 sounded better than Onkyo.
My cousins and friends who got their XBOX and played with this HTS set were amazed with sound clarity. So, one owning a high-end product like this for the first time will not get disappointed. But people already into HTS or THX sets will not like this.

*Pros:*
1. Killer price for a Blu-Ray Home Theatre
2. Excellent audio performance 
3. Compact in size and fits easily in your furniture.
4. 3D Support and 1.4a HDMI Support plus other lots of Input.
5. 4 HDMI Inputs and 1 output
6. Supports all HD audio formats
7. Powerful front and centre Speakers.
8. Cross over adjustments (Which are really helpful to control low frequencies between your woofer and front Speakers) 
9. 100% remote controlled.
10. Superb high volume with no distortion
11. Considering the price you really can't expect more than this performance which is pretty awesome. *Kudos to Onkyo.*.

*Cons:*
1. Passive Subwoofer (If you want to upgrade only woofer then you need to replace your receiver too)
2. Remote button placement is odd. Takes a little time to adjust.
3. High frequencies sound a little weak.
4. No built-in dock for your gadgets. (You need to buy it separate)
5. Woofer rumbles odd sound if not placed on a grip surface.
6. Bass sounds too much in certain tunes. Sometimes I keep them in -db to lower the Punch.
7. You may need to tune the settings with different movies to meet your playback needs.
8. Lacks crystal clear treble. So if anyone is not at all into bass. _Avoid this Product_  (Still I feel it's good as it is balanced between Treble and Bass but My cousin who prefers Treble than Bass has been completely disappointed)


For now These are the issues i see with them.. 

(If anyone wants to know anything , I am glad to answer them). 

** _*Remember these Settings suited my Room size pretty well and I placed Woofer Back on Right side Corner. After Testing on all Corners I think this HTS sounded very good if it is placed on Back side Corner. Depend on the Room Size and Placement, you should try to find sweet spot for your Woofer patiently and also HTS will perform different(Good) if it is placed and configured well.  
*_
[YOUTUBE]tfzZl_LVb9o[/YOUTUBE]

===========================================================================================================================================================================
*[Gelid Icy Vision Revision 2]*
*Click here to show the assembling procedure.... *
*Rating: 8.5/10*


Spoiler



This Revision supports most new Cards till date....

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Icy/watermark/1.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Icy/watermark/2.jpg


Lots of VRM Heatsinks and other necessarY accessories

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Icy/watermark/3.jpg


That GC2 Thermal is awesome Paste
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Icy/watermark/4.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Icy/watermark/5.jpg

First I am gonna strip EVGA GTX 470...
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Icy/watermark/6.jpg

See there 13/14 Screws are there to remove them..
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Icy/watermark/7.jpg

Very carefully Removed since these are sensitive to loose grip if not taken carefully,,

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Icy/watermark/8.jpg

With Slight Twist towards 90 Degree.. and little force will make sure VRM's don't get damaged..
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Icy/watermark/9.jpg

I hope you can see How much DUST occupied with Thermal Pads...
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Icy/watermark/10.jpg

These Two little Brothers will do their Job Awesome
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Icy/watermark/11.jpg

see.. I Told you.. Shiny 

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Icy/watermark/12.jpg

Now...double side Thermal Adhesive pads tagged with heat sinks will make sure it sticks to RAMS..... 

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Icy/watermark/13.jpg

We need to place those straps on Four Corners ..where HEATsink will fit..

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Icy/watermark/14.jpg

GC2 Applied.. This thermal Grease is really pain in ass to apply....

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Icy/watermark/15.jpg

Once done ...Place the card on Heatsink and Screw with Four Screws..

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Icy/watermark/16.jpg

Finally.... Done..My Vid looks so shiny and feels like Brand New....
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Icy/watermark/17.jpg

Finally Into system....
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Icy/watermark/End.jpg




*Benchmarks:*

** Will post Better quality screen shots later,so for Now reference...



Spoiler



KomBustor ... When Running only Single Card...

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Icy/2-1.jpg

In Gaming...

*Look at the Idle Temps when game is about to start
GPU1 Running STOCK Fan and Heatsink
GPU2 Running Gelid ICY Vision  *

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Icy/bf3_2011_11_18_07_20_15_755.jpg

This is after 10 mins gaming..
*GPU1 Running STOCK Fan and Heatsink
GPU2 Running Gelid ICY Vision*
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Icy/bf3_2011_11_18_07_27_49_195.jpg


_*Conclusion:*_ 

I am Totally satisfied with the Results. It's performing beyond my Expectations and most Importantly it's very slient. 

*Pros:*
1. Excellent Performance, 25c-35c lower Temps Compare to Stock Fans and Heatsink.
2. Good Price
3. Multiple and Latest Nvidia and AMD Videos cards Support. In this case much better than ZALMAN VF3000F which is dedicated to only one card.. 
4. Easy Process 
5. Thermal Grease GC 2 is Top Notch Performer
6. Extra Heatsinks and Thermal Adhesive pads for VRM's if in case needed.
7. Runs Super Slient even at 100% Fan speed and Very Good Fans.. UV reactive too
8. Extension cable provided for Fans to connect and control through Fan Controller...


*Cons*:
1. Heat sink Occupies Three Slots. 
2. Not Recommended for SLI or CrossFire sandwich
( _But even If 1 inch space left between SLI or CrossFire will perform very Good.. If not TOP card gets Hot But still runs slient..._)  
3. Should have given better Thermal Adhesive Pads.. 
4. *Worst Guide.. (I took risk and installed Heatsinks for VRM's referring Stock Thermal Pads... If anyone gets confused where should you stick VRM heatsinks ,just look at your Stock Thermal pads location and stick small Heatsinks on those areas.)*
5. Little time taking Process. For me the process took 40mins.  (But I loved it  )

Overall: Get it man.. 
========================================================================================================================================================

*[Coolermaster 4-in-3 Device Module]*

I am done using all 8 SATA STORAGE ports but My Cabby can do only 6 HDDs. So after good search I found this Little Device and it's top notch quality Product for 1100 Rupees... The finishing and quality is excellent. It does keep HDD's very cool. so here it is, Click the Spoiler tag... 

*Rating: 8.5/10*



Spoiler



Main Box...
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/4in3/watermark/1.jpg

As usual Thermo is doing it's Job.

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/4in3/watermark/2.jpg

here it is...
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/4in3/watermark/3.jpg

Rear View...

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/4in3/watermark/4.jpg

Those Blue Rubber things is to reduce Vibrations which comes from HDD

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/4in3/watermark/5.jpg

I wanted to see everything so I removed Everything outside
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/4in3/watermark/6.jpg

Nice Fan with Blue LED.. Very Silent and enough to keep to HDDs Cool. This fan can replaced with any other 120mm Fan...
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/4in3/watermark/7.jpg

The front part can be cleaned.. As you see Coolermaster allowed us to clean the filter as well mesh... Good Idea and Thanks for DUST filter.
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/4in3/watermark/8.jpg

For Now... These two Babies are going inside
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/4in3/watermark/9.jpg

Done screwing 
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/4in3/watermark/10.jpg

Fits perfect without any Brutal Force or any hassle .....
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/4in3/watermark/11.jpg

See Now i can place Total of 10 HDDs from Top to Bottom... Center Bay is Hot SWAP from Corsair.....
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/4in3/watermark/12.jpg

Done simple Test before put back Front Cover of 800D
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/4in3/watermark/13.jpg

Finally everything Closed and Running 
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/4in3/watermark/14.jpg


==========================================================================================================================================================


*Gallery:*

Includes pictures of each and Every Hardware listed in the Above Tables...
***OLD and Latest Pictures ...so ignore the Hardware difference between shots...

Ok... Let's start with My Fav Hardware

*Corsair Obsidian 800D*... 

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20800D/Watermark/1.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20800D/Watermark/2.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20800D/Watermark/3.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20800D/Watermark/4.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20800D/Watermark/5.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20800D/Watermark/6.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20800D/Watermark/7.jpg


*Corsair HX850*



Spoiler



*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/HX850/1130284508_NTwNU-XL.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/HX850/Watermark/1130284519_XacUv-XL.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/HX850/Watermark/1130284555_oSgo2-XL.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/HX850/Watermark/1130284580_EQZHc-XL.jpg




**** There's going to be more and more Pictures......


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 17, 2011)

This is epic  
The costliest Rig in this forum. Probably the fastest.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 17, 2011)

Once my mobo comes back from RMA lets compete


----------



## S_V (Nov 17, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> This is epic
> The costliest Rig in this forum. Probably the fastest.


Thanks mate.....  



Extreme Gamer said:


> Once my mobo comes back from RMA lets compete



hehehe. yeah sure mate... I going to post my Benchmarks here with screenshots and also will create table to post other scores....... I really like to see where my PC stands .......


----------



## d3p (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh MY GHOSH....................This is worth waiting for..................

That's a Killer Rig..............If ever in my life i visit Hyd, I may miss Charminar, but i won't like to Visit this place atleast.


----------



## S_V (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you D3p5kor and Guys....

Support like this makes me very Enthusiastic to post rest of them without Fail...


----------



## d3p (Nov 17, 2011)

You have full support....BTW please post some reviews about your Onkyo HT3400...

I'm curious to know the performance with X-Fi Titanium....


----------



## S_V (Nov 17, 2011)

sure mate... It will come up before Friday Evening.....


----------



## d3p (Nov 17, 2011)

Take your time. As mentioned earlier its worth waiting for.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 17, 2011)

As it have posted already by fellow members, its awesome!!! Would love to see this beast any time.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 17, 2011)

wooaaaaaaaah..3lacs...  that's a huge monster Rig..
congrats for the purchases made...


----------



## Skud (Nov 17, 2011)

Spellbound!


----------



## S_V (Nov 17, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> As it have posted already by fellow members, its awesome!!! Would love to see this beast any time.


Thanks so much mate...




Zangetsu said:


> wooaaaaaaaah..3lacs...  that's a huge monster Rig..
> congrats for the purchases made...



 Thank you




Skud said:


> Spellbound!



Yeah ,, me too 

Did you Guys check the installation procedure of Gelid ICY Vision for my GTX 470.... ? I hope so... It's very easy and Total awesome product....


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 17, 2011)

@S_V, keep up the good work.. Waiting for more pics..


----------



## Tarun (Nov 17, 2011)

hi where did u get the ram cooler ??? i wanted some


----------



## rajeevk (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice pics and Great work too. You made it precious. Waiting for more reviews.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 17, 2011)

omg...congrats man...why dual gpu?

single gpu will run any game awsomely...

btw can you suggest me some good vendor/shop in CTC parklane if u  r from hyd?


----------



## chintan786 (Nov 17, 2011)

I am completely lost of words..... only thing I can say.... Thanks for being here on this forum...epic rig

I thing I can tell you all... S_V do job in the day and lunch space shuttle(s) at night.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 17, 2011)

S_V said:


> hehehe. yeah sure mate... I going to post my Benchmarks here with screenshots and also will create table to post other scores....... I really like to see where my PC stands .......



My 580 3GB SLI+GTX 560 Ti+i7 960+3x4GB vs your GTX 470+i7 2600k+2x4GB...its going to be a blast!


----------



## Skud (Nov 17, 2011)

Once question I didn't ask: what's the effect of the new fan on temps and OCability?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 17, 2011)

@sv,
 awesome rig.i am very very jealous.btw waiting for the pics.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 17, 2011)

Cool rig...but why DVD writer? Why not a BD ROM along with it.
You have two monitors. One for dedicated movie viewing, then why not a BD ROM?


----------



## S_V (Nov 17, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> @S_V, keep up the good work.. Waiting for more pics..



Thank you... yes.... There are more to come 



Tarun said:


> hi where did u get the ram cooler ??? i wanted some



I bought that Cooler from USA(Through cousin came to India).... I don't think it's available in India. Try in Primeabgb.com and it's the last chance over there



rajeevk said:


> Nice pics and Great work too. You made it precious. Waiting for more reviews.



Thank you Rajeev... I am going to post many more reviews and It's very long process ..so I Hope you Guys support me until then



gopi_vbboy said:


> omg...congrats man...why dual gpu?
> 
> single gpu will run any game awsomely...
> 
> btw can you suggest me some good vendor/shop in CTC parklane if u  r from hyd?



I went with Dual GPU to get best Results in every game and indeed They are showing very good results.... I like to play with all UTLRA/HIGH settings in every game. Sometimes Single GPU can't run them in some Games...

Arun Computers (CTC)... is the Best Shop ...Ask for Raghu and He gives Best options... 



chintan786 said:


> I am completely lost of words..... only thing I can say.... Thanks for being here on this forum...epic rig
> 
> I thing I can tell you all... S_V do job in the day and lunch space shuttle(s) at night.



Thanks for your cool Comments... 



Extreme Gamer said:


> My 580 3GB SLI+GTX 560 Ti+i7 960+3x4GB vs your GTX 470+i7 2600k+2x4GB...its going to be a blast!



Nevermind.. I am still up for Battle...  
First let your Mobo come back from RMA then we'll thing about it...



Skud said:


> Once question I didn't ask: what's the effect of the
> new fan on temps and OCability?



If you are referring to Video Card ICY vision Cooler.... Temps are awesome man.. Even at Fan speed of 60%, My Vid Card Hardly ever goes over 60c.  At max speed ,the Fans are extremely Slient compared to Stock Fans..

Overclock is yet to try becoz the Other card is running stock cooler and I don't want to take risk with stock cooler as it is already running very Hot.. The cooling solution for that Card will reach on Dec 11 from USA to me then I am going to overclock... (The second card cooling solution is not ICY VISION ,if we had no problem with customs then COOL surprise to everyone. I hope no one in here does possess that kind of cooling solution..



sukesh1090 said:


> @sv,
> awesome rig.i am very very jealous.btw waiting for the pics.



Aren't this section to make others Envy? 

Thanks for the support mate.. Will be posting massive Pictures soon...



rhitwick said:


> Cool rig...but why DVD writer? Why not a BD ROM along with it.
> You have two monitors. One for dedicated movie viewing, then why not a BD ROM?



Good point.. But I am planning to get Blu-Ray Player so that my Onkyo would do excellent Job than already it is. This way I can able to play native HD sound like DTS HDMA and TrueHD DOlby. Even if i Buy Blu-Ray Rom and play Blu-Ray movies the sound is passing through OPtical cable which can't pass loseless sound like HDMI Cable do.  Or I am simply planning to Get HDMI out HD sound card.. whichever it is possible...

Thank you All.......
Sunil


----------



## Skud (Nov 17, 2011)

S_V said:


> If you are referring to Video Card ICY vision Cooler.... Temps are awesome man.. Even at Fan speed of 60%, My Vid Card Hardly ever goes over 60c.  At max speed ,the Fans are extremely Slient compared to Stock Fans..
> 
> Overclock is yet to try becoz the Other card is running stock cooler and I don't want to take risk with stock cooler as it is already running very Hot.. The cooling solution for that Card will reach on Dec 11 from USA to me then I am going to overclock... (The second card cooling solution is not ICY VISION ,if we had no problem with customs then COOL surprise to everyone. I hope no one in here does possess that kind of cooling solution..




Yeah, of course referring to the Vid Card cooler. Thanks for the info.


----------



## RBX (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice CPU cooler : ) and rig, of course.

Also, no gaming pad ?


----------



## Sarath (Nov 17, 2011)

Looks like a computer build ready for Cyber war. 

Congrats. That's an awesome monster.

Typo:


Spoiler



*7. What sucks and should not have been bought?*
As if(of) now nothing..


----------



## fz8975 (Nov 17, 2011)

tell me on application/program/game that will use 100% resources of this rig ...

Awesome rig


----------



## S_V (Nov 17, 2011)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Nice CPU cooler : ) and rig, of course.
> 
> Also, no gaming pad ?



Thanks mate....  I am not much fan of gaming Pad.. I am comfortable with Keyboard and Mouse.. But thanks for Good Suggestion  .Maybe I may consider in Future...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 17, 2011)

> *Nevermind*.. I am still up for Battle...
> First let your Mobo come back from RMA then we'll thing about it...



The first statement contradicts itself. I think you meant *doesnt matter*?

It wasnt an intimidation attempt if that is what you mistook it for.


----------



## S_V (Nov 17, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Looks like a computer build ready for Cyber war.
> 
> Congrats. That's an awesome monster.
> 
> ...



Thank you Sarath...

hehehe... I am really bad at typing and one of the reason I type many mistakes is due to lack of time. I try to type it fast and never much bother about mistakes if my point is clear. I know there are many mistakes in my Thread.... so Forgive me 
By this I understood one thing...
Thanks again for going through everything...




fz8975 said:


> tell me on application/program/game that will use 100% resources of this rig ...
> 
> Awesome rig



Thanks mate............ 



Extreme Gamer said:


> The first statement contradicts itself. I think you meant *doesnt matter*?
> 
> It wasnt an intimidation attempt if that is what you mistook it for.



No mate.. I am just kidding yaar... Sorry If i make you think like that...  Peace


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 17, 2011)

^^hey i know one game which may bring your rig to its knees,yes its there the prettiest game witcher 2.


----------



## S_V (Nov 17, 2011)

oh really? I didn't play that game till now.. I heard about it but never tried it.. I will check with this game later..


----------



## Faun (Nov 17, 2011)

S_V said:


> *6.What's the best part of your rig?*
> I always feel good whenever I see My Giant Cabby. I consider Corsair 800D is the most and beautiful Hardware in my Tech world till now... *I think Corsair Built this cabinet with Heart not with Mind*.



Dude wut ?

And you are missing the 4th option besides movies, gaming and VMware.


----------



## S_V (Nov 17, 2011)

Faun said:


> Dude wut ?
> 
> And you are missing the 4th option besides movies, gaming and VMware.



Sorry Faun... I didn't get you.....

Also I meant Corsair built 800D with Most dedication not just with Business Mind...


----------



## jayantr7 (Nov 17, 2011)

December's issue have chances of mentioning this powerful rig. Congrats! Now my Intel Core 'i7 960 + Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 + 4GB Corsair DDR3 RAM' PC looks a baby.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 17, 2011)

> No mate.. I am just kidding yaar... Sorry If i make you think like that... Peace



No problem 



S_V said:


> Also I meant Corsair built 800D with Most dedication not just with Business Mind...



Then I guess Mountain Mods and Danger Den build their cases with spirit


----------



## S_V (Nov 17, 2011)

jayantr7 said:


> December's issue have chances of mentioning this powerful rig. Congrats! Now my Intel Core 'i7 960 + Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 + 4GB Corsair DDR3 RAM' PC looks a baby.



Thanks mate..... 




Extreme Gamer said:


> No problem
> 
> Then I guess Mountain Mods and Danger Den build their cases with spirit



Absolutely man... Mods is different league... Way above Corsair or any other... We can't really talk about them or compare with my case..... It's Just I love my Corsair 800D.. Becoz it resembles the same design of Pinnacle 18....

Also I am not saying 800D is the Best in the world.. It's the Best in my Tech Life.....

In India I don't think we can get AFAIK. If not I would have gone for Pinnacle or Ascension Models...... I just love them....


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 17, 2011)

Danger Den ships their cases worldwide. Not so sure about MM.

I love the Double Wide LDR-29 Tower. Huge case, just the way I like it.


----------



## S_V (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah... I came to know that Danger Den do ships worldwide but I am not sure they did ship to India...  Also I like Mods than Danger Den....  You choice in DD is very good... I never saw that before...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 17, 2011)

Its just too expensive


----------



## S_V (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah... saw that... Way too expensive and If they do ship to India especially to your City I think you need some fortune..  Is really according to customs rules in Kolkata ,Shipments are costly.? I heard about Issues about Shipping Charges...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 17, 2011)

15% on stuff they cant identify, lol.

Highest I paid was 3.5k for my watercooling stuff worth 20k.

I just hook a case fan to force air inbetween the sandwitched GPUs in my case 

No plans to void my enforceable warranty lol.


----------



## Faun (Nov 17, 2011)

Pardon the obscurity but I did enjoy the pics, I suppose more to be uploaded soon


----------



## asingh (Nov 17, 2011)

Really really nicely done. Love the images where the GPU is dismantled.


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice pics. I like the Gelid Icy Vision.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 18, 2011)

Congrats S_V! When is the party then?
So it took such 3 Lakh rig to get rid of Trisha from your avatar!


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Nov 18, 2011)

cool pics S_v!!
even if i had so much money i lacked the concepts to put it into proper usage like putting a custom cooler for GPU and so on...
how did you learn all the above stuffs......
i mean one can learn it from the internet but to put it into practical usage is a totally diff. thing.. and salutes to your courage...
i am afraid to overclock my 3 year pld rig  cause partly i lack courage and partly my mo-bo isn't good enough ..
will surely like to take some tips from you and upgrade my PC, once i start earning some money
and i am waiting for more pics so take your time and i respect your dedication to the hardware!!


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 18, 2011)

Am I in India ? I think you're India's Biggest Tech Enthusiast. 3 Lakhs is huge amount spend on rig.  I'm jealous of your rig thinking of coming Hyderabad to steal it.  One Day I will get a rig like this.........10 years.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 18, 2011)

killer rigs guys....@S_V and @Extreme gamer....man u guys earn a lot!!!!


----------



## Tenida (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow what A MACHINE you have.......astonishing  and mind-blowing.I just love your rig and your photography.Your photography makes your rig more angelic .


----------



## Alok (Nov 18, 2011)

Needless to say anything
its my dream.


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2011)

epic stuff is epic.


----------



## d3p (Nov 18, 2011)

@S_V: Which Camera do you use to take these epic photos ????

Please post some details like name & model no.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 18, 2011)

^^I think he uses Fujifilm camera(price-3K), he told me earlier.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 18, 2011)

Everything is epic. In this thread his pics his speeds his Budget his camera!!

Now why dont you give away a few Epic games to us of Steam


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 18, 2011)

abhidev said:


> killer rigs guys....@S_V and @Extreme gamer....man u guys earn a lot!!!!


I dont earn anything


----------



## S_V (Nov 18, 2011)

Faun said:


> Pardon the obscurity but I did enjoy the pics, I suppose more to be uploaded soon



No Problem..   Thanks for watching them



asingh said:


> Really really nicely done. Love the images where the GPU is dismantled.



Thank you Anil.. Thank you



Krow said:


> Nice pics. I like the Gelid Icy Vision.



Thanks Krow.. ... 

 If my Friend gets my Second cooling(surprise) Solution from US without any Customs Objection during Transport for that product then I won't use Icy Vision for Second card.. On Dec 10th it will be decided.
That's why Second Gelid Icy Product is not touched and it will be up for sale to anyone... It's total worth for any Card... Super cool and Super performance...  



ajayritik said:


> Congrats S_V! When is the party then?
> So it took such 3 Lakh rig to get rid of Trisha from your avatar!



I am broke man.. 

Actually I hide avatar in options to not display for me and I forgot I am using that Trisha Avatar.. When I came to know that I am using that photo I imm'dly replaced it...




jerrin_ss5 said:


> cool pics S_v!!
> even if i had so much money i lacked the concepts to put it into proper usage like putting a custom cooler for GPU and so on...
> how did you learn all the above stuffs......



Interest and Internet will make you know anything you like to do...



jerrin_ss5 said:


> i mean one can learn it from the internet but to put it into practical usage is a totally diff. thing.. and salutes to your courage...



Thanks for your Cool Comment...



jerrin_ss5 said:


> will surely like to take some tips from you and upgrade my PC, once i start earning some money
> and i am waiting for more pics so take your time and i respect your dedication to the hardware!!



Thanks again and Would love to help you..



MyGeekTips said:


> Am I in India ? I think you're India's Biggest Tech Enthusiast. 3 Lakhs is huge amount spend on rig.  I'm jealous of your rig thinking of coming Hyderabad to steal it.  One Day I will get a rig like this.........10 years.



Thanks mate..  yes.. 3 Lakh is Huge Amount and Honestly I didn't count till couple of days back. I am too involved in design and spending without any IDEA of my Budget .I actually tried to start thread with name "1.5Lakh Rig" .. 
I made that Thread deleted by Cilus due to other reasons also...



abhidev said:


> killer rigs guys....@S_V and @Extreme gamer....man u guys earn a lot!!!!



Thanks abhidev...  It took years and hard-work for me to spend Like this.. Actually I started planning to Buy this type of System since 2003 but Money don't come easily..

_*Honestly I am not Rich Person but My craziness about Hardware makes me to Buy every month . Especially mind will be very busy on 1st of every month to go for which product? ...*_



Tenida said:


> Wow what A MACHINE you have.......astonishing  and mind-blowing.I just love your rig and your photography.Your photography makes your rig more angelic .



You are always supportive mate.. Thanks for you Good Comment.. 




Kola2842 said:


> Needless to say anything
> its my dream.



Thank you.. Very soon you will achieve your Dream..




ico said:


> epic stuff is epic.



and this comment comes from EPIC person too...

Thank you



d3p5kor said:


> @S_V: Which Camera do you use to take these epic photos ????
> 
> Please post some details like name & model no.



I don't remember the exact Model Number.. Will post you later but seriously man Don't even try to buy this FujiFilm Model.. It's crap at recording Video and it Hangs frequently..  But for me It does the Job well ...



thetechfreak said:


> Everything is epic. In this thread his pics his speeds his Budget his camera!!
> 
> Now why dont you give away a few Epic games to us of Steam



Thanks techfreak.... so you want another game from me? 


*@Everyone... SMALL UPDATE and Benchmark Results of Gelid ICY vision posted in Review Section. Please go through it and let me know your views.....
Also I am using spoiler Tags for every gallery and Reviews to keep things Clean and Better..What do you Guys say?*


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 18, 2011)

S_V I still didn't get any response from you on the party thing?


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 18, 2011)

@S_V congrats buddy!!
Awesome rig...Just one word *Nerdgasm*

You ruined my keyboard with all the drool  

Loved the cabinet, looks really elegant and spacious! Also good job on the GPU cooler 

I want more pics!!!


----------



## S_V (Nov 18, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> S_V I still didn't get any response from you on the party thing?



Sure mate... First we'll meet very soon.... 




guru_urug said:


> @S_V congrats buddy!!
> Awesome rig...Just one word *Nerdgasm*
> 
> You ruined my keyboard with all the drool
> ...



Very funny mate... 
Also thanks for your comments....


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 18, 2011)

S_V said:


> Sure mate... First we'll meet very soon....


Sure Mate! Any day!
I will also take some tips from you in upgrading my PC in future. Also need to take some advice on future home theater. You seem to be the right guy and also you are in Hyderabad.
You stay near KPHB I think.


----------



## S_V (Nov 18, 2011)

I live in Moti Nagar..... .....


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh good! I wouldn't even know the purpose of some of those things in your cabinet.
Anyways should meet up some time. Will learn things from you!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 18, 2011)

@S_V ...I congratulated you on your Purchase way back when you had just bought everything, especially the Cabby...It looked huge but also plain at that time...

BUT, the pics with the CM 4in3 Device Box(which is very cool too) have proven me wrong...your cabinet is one of the best I have seen in normal usage and it's so huge..the box feels like a baby in front of that...Maybe, even I can fit into it 

I do have a few queries though...

There is no front intake..apart from the new CM HDD case...and even the side intake fan is covered by the lid..so How do u manage the airflow?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 18, 2011)

there is a bottom intake and a side intake beside the hot swap hdd bay.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 18, 2011)

the side one is covered by the Left panel of the cabby...I think that's y he uses aftermarket cooling for most of his hardware...Really a commendable work...

BTW @S_V..the ArctiClean you got for 250 from ebay is being sold for 1100 now..can u tell me where can I get it for cheap..It looks quite handy and easy to use..


----------



## abhidev (Nov 18, 2011)

S_V said:


> Thanks abhidev...  It took years and hard-work for me to spend Like this.. Actually I started planning to Buy this type of System since 2003 but Money don't come easily..



yea...true...congrats....and post some more pics


----------



## S_V (Nov 18, 2011)

Reaper_vivek said:


> @S_V ...
> I do have a few queries though...
> 
> There is no front intake..apart from the new CM HDD case...and even the side intake fan is covered by the lid..so How do u manage the airflow?



My cabby takes enough cool airflow from Bottom(by 140mm Fan) and blows directly to Vid cards....also near HDD cage I can able to Place one 140mm and 120mm fan...They do the Job very well by sucking cool Air from Bottom..

I can place 3x 120mm fans on TOP and 1x 140 or 120mm Fan on Rear... This setup makes my RAM as well as Processor to do well.......




Reaper_vivek said:


> the side one is covered by the Left panel of the cabby...I think that's y he uses aftermarket cooling for most of his hardware...Really a commendable work...



I am using aftermarket coolers for Vid cards is only to avoid Jet Sonic Sound from Stock fans above 75% and at 100% I can't bear that sound. Plus I can overclock well too... 



Reaper_vivek said:


> BTW @S_V..the ArctiClean you got for 250 from ebay is being sold for 1100 now..can u tell me where can I get it for cheap..It looks quite handy and easy to use..



1100? What's the ml ? My Bottles are 30ml and at Present I can't find them too..




abhidev said:


> yea...true...congrats....and post some more pics



Thanks.... sure...


----------



## vickybat (Nov 18, 2011)

*@ S_V*

Buddy i will definitely visit your place if i ever come to hyderabad. Your pc is a monster , but apart from that, your movie collections really attract me.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 19, 2011)

@S_V...I got it..Read reviews about your cabby..the guru3d testers were in love with this cabby ...Nice Cooling mechanisms...

and regarding the ArctiClean Removers..they are 30 ml too...but they need to be shipped from US..maybe that's y the price...

keep this thread alive..we get to learn about new modding stuff..


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 19, 2011)

Reaper_vivek said:


> regarding the ArctiClean Removers..they are 30 ml too...but they need to be shipped from US..maybe that's y the price...



Check *This*..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't know what to say, simply dumbstruck!  Epic man, heartly congos


----------



## Skud (Nov 19, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Check *This*..




It's under non-focused item, so first check whether they are available easily.


----------



## S_V (Nov 19, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *@ S_V*
> 
> Buddy i will definitely visit your place if i ever come to hyderabad. Your pc is a monster , but apart from that, your movie collections really attract me.



You are most welcome mate... Just call me whenever you visit Hyderabad. I will be very happy to invite you to my House...




Reaper_vivek said:


> @S_V...I got it..Read reviews about your cabby..the guru3d testers were in love with this cabby ...Nice Cooling mechanisms...
> 
> and regarding the ArctiClean Removers..they are 30 ml too...but they need to be shipped from US..maybe that's y the price...
> 
> keep this thread alive..we get to learn about new modding stuff..



yeah.. Not Only Guru3d ,they are many other sites still use this cabinet for Testing purposes.

Maybe it's due to US item listing ,the shipping is costing us more...



MegaMind said:


> Check *This*..



They don't have stock anymore. I checked with them last month itself.. Also They told me can't say anything about restock them



dashing.sujay said:


> I don't know what to say, simply dumbstruck!  Epic man, heartly congos



Thanks Sujay.... Thank you


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice rig... Congrats man....

And India is still a poor country...

Thank god that you can afford all this...


----------



## sam9s (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow. killer rig ..... total respect ...  Even i have a modest offering which I hope can be put in the same line as yours ..... sharing with you .... and all ...

*img13.imageshack.us/img13/9623/20111121014909.jpg


Not including my *HTPC and NAS and ESXi* server hardware cost ....


----------



## S_V (Nov 21, 2011)

SuperH3art said:


> Nice rig... Congrats man....
> ..


Thank you... 




sam9s said:


> Wow. killer rig ..... total respect ...  Even i have a modest offering which I hope can be put in the same line as yours ..... sharing with you .... and all ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Thanks mate.... Congrats to you also... Nice HomeTheater system especially..
Thank you for sharing your details..


----------



## Skud (Nov 21, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Wow. killer rig ..... total respect ...  Even i have a modest offering which I hope can be put in the same line as yours ..... sharing with you .... and all ...
> 
> *img13.imageshack.us/img13/9623/20111121014909.jpg
> 
> ...




Even we are lost counting, and drooling...


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Nov 21, 2011)

All hail S_V! Mere presence of such a rig in the forum makes me feel proud! Congratulations! I don't have more words to say.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 21, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!! Another great setup by you.  Really I lost the count there.

BTW, Xonar Essence STX @5K?? Did you get it on discount?? (or prices have increased a lot?)


----------



## S_V (Nov 21, 2011)

abhinav_sinha said:


> All hail S_V! Mere presence of such a rig in the forum makes me feel proud! Congratulations! I don't have more words to say.



Thanks so much mate. You guys are so much supportive but  unfortunately time is not allowing me to post rest of them...

I installed my H100 this sunday.. GUYS results are awesome.....


----------



## sam9s (Nov 22, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Wow!! Another great setup by you.  Really I lost the count there.
> 
> BTW, Xonar Essence STX @5K?? Did you get it on discount?? (or prices have increased a lot?)



Thanks man, it might be ST only and not STX, I honestly have forgotten ... . infact even the price I have completely forgotten.... 

Also WD USB 3.0 its 500GB and not 1TB, I couldn't change as it was an image .... thought to mentioned it here .... Apologies for any confusion here ...


----------



## xtremevicky (Nov 22, 2011)

EPIC.

Brilliant ! Awesome ! 

*Closes the tab and Goes back to work *


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 22, 2011)

S_V said:


> I installed my H100 this sunday.. GUYS results are awesome.....



Tell us something about the idle & heavy load temperature that you are getting.


----------



## S_V (Nov 22, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> EPIC.
> 
> Brilliant ! Awesome !
> 
> *Closes the tab and Goes back to work *



Thank you...... 



d6bmg said:


> Tell us something about the idle & heavy load temperature that you are getting.



yepp... I am posting every details and Temps in Overclock... 

For Now I updated my Thread with Onkyo HT-S3400 Review, Shots and Settings Video...

Please post your comments and Questions( if any)...

Thank you Guys...


----------



## Skud (Nov 22, 2011)

How much did the Onkyo cost? And from where did you get it? I hope I haven't missed it. 

Edit: OK, got my answer from other post.  Really awesome looking. But I am also more treble loving than bass, so this might not suit me too. BTW, I am bit naive about this so asking, can this thing be connected with PC or it works as standalone Home Theatre?


----------



## S_V (Nov 22, 2011)

I am sorry for not being clear with connections.  I am using this unit only wih PC and its very good...
This unit can be used as standalone or with any other source..  this thing got many inputs to be used


----------



## S_V (Nov 24, 2011)

Due to Limitation of Images in a Message, I can't able to post in the first Page.....

****** MODS .. Any solution please? Atleast Can u please Move this post to 2nd Post, Just right After 1st POST?*

Meanwhile,, Please Check here for Corsair H100



*Corsair H100 Hydro Series*

*Rating: 8/10*

Previously I gave 7.5 and after testing I must say I should give 8 for this Masterpiece...  Remember in my View any product above 6.5 is considered to be a Very Good Product..


Corsair became quite famous in cooling solutions with Hydro Series. These are zero maintenance cooling kit unlike Custom Water cooling where you need to take some extra Care regardless the advantages. I used H70 from Hydro Series for more than a year and I am must say the products are pretty solid and never had any issues. The performance from H70 is outstanding and never disappointed me in going for heavy overclock. Lets see the gallery of H100 which Contains unboxing, Preparing and Installation in PC...

*UnBoxing:*

As usual Solid Boxing from Corsair... Total eye Candy.
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/1.jpg

Professional Packing and safe for any kind of Transportation
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/2.jpg

Two 120mm Corsair Fans... Specs says around 65 CFM at 38dba
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/3.jpg

Out of the Box
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/4.jpg

Total Kit of H100
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/5.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/6.jpg

H100 Pump as well as Fan controller
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/7.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/8.jpg

Thermal Grease pre-applied, Probable Shintsu Paste 
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/11.jpg



240mm Rad cooling fins
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/9.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/10.jpg



*Preparations *

As usual we need to Remove previous Cooling solution.. I sold my H70 on the day I purchased H100 and due to lack of time to install H100 I had to use stock cooling meanwhile. So here it is...

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/1-1.jpg

Seriously Intel Stock cooling for SB is worst solution ever given by Intel with their processors... It easily goes to 70c + for just serious gaming or Multi-Tasking. Anyhow we need to clean that Paste came with Stock and us usual my two little boys will come into play....

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/2-1.jpg


See Told you... they does the Job very well.. Just pour couple of drops from 1 Solution and wipe it for after 30 seconds using soft cloth and good Tissue paper then use Second Solution for another 30 secs and wipe it. Remember left out thermal paste will mix with new Thermal Grease resulting ODD results.

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/3-1.jpg


As usual Preparing Rad with 120mm Fans... I want you Guys to check the Different Pictures of RAD with Four Fans...so please view the other shots too...

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/4-1.jpg

Side View.. 

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/5-1.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/6-1.jpg

It's not so Bulky when compared to Custom cooling Rads...

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/7-1.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/8-1.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Corsair%20H100%20Unboxing/Watermark/9-1.jpg


*Installation:*

lets put motherboard in the cabinet first...  I cleaned my PC also... (It took almost full daytime for me to put things back after Cleaning......

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/CorsairH100assembling/WaterMark/10.jpg

Place the Back Plate and align them with 1155 socket size and this side use the screws came with H100 to Hold the Back Plate..
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/CorsairH100assembling/WaterMark/11.jpg

Installed the H100 Rad on Top...
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/CorsairH100assembling/WaterMark/12.jpg

The space between My Mobo and Rad is so much that I don't have to worry about Cable Management. Thanks to Corsair 800D... 

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/CorsairH100assembling/WaterMark/13.jpg


Just place the Pump on the screws shown in second Picture and Tight Them in the sequence of 1,3 and 2,4 corners for good contact between Processor and Pump. 

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/CorsairH100assembling/WaterMark/14.jpg


Finally Done and Ready to Test........
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/CorsairH100assembling/WaterMark/15.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/CorsairH100assembling/WaterMark/Untitled-1.jpg


*Temp's Roundup:*

*******_Uploading Videos and Shots.... Thank you....._

After installing H100, I overclocked my i7 to 4.5 and 4.8GHZ and Both Overclocking Results are Awesome and Quite Happy with Temps. Especially with 4.8GHZ and I waned to check H100 performance so I did use little Over Volts than necessary for 4.8 GHZ. For 4.5 Overclock the results are piece of cake for H100... Please go through the videos for now and this evening I am going to post screenshots.  Ignore my worst commentary in Videos...

For normal usage and especially for Heavy Gaming , the Temps never crossed 58c at 4.8GHZ @ 1.44v. so it's look like 4.8 for Normal usage is a piece of cake for H100...

*1. Overclock Temps with 4.5GHZ*

Ran stress softwares for 1 hour to check the Stability and the Room temp is 25c. Running LinX for Second Time and Corsair H100 is in Medium Fan settings.. Corsair is Very calm in Low fan setting and Ok in medium and Loud in High Mode..  In LinX I am using Problem size of 25000 and allowed the test to run for 5 Times... 

[YOUTUBE]Ijlfejk37Ro[/YOUTUBE]


*2. Overclock Temps with 4.8GHZ*

To run my Chip at 4.8GHZ 1.38-1.40 is enough to pass all Stress Softwares But I want to check my H100 performance. so I used 1.44 with PLL over voltage enabled. Trust me Guys Volts like this will make your Chip to emit more than normal and H100 did cope up very well.

[YOUTUBE]Wci1osbQC6k[/YOUTUBE]


*3.CineBench 11.5 Benchmark Temps with 4.8GHZ @ 1.445 Vcore..*

The score is very impressive. Please anyone who are using i7 above 4.5 GHZ OC, Please do tell me the difference in score. 
*Remember Cinebench 11.5 makes your Processor to run very hard and Bends it's knee if it is not stable...* 

[YOUTUBE]cdIYUEP3zuE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skud (Nov 24, 2011)

Your pics are awesome as always.

OT: you haven't answered my PM yet.


----------



## S_V (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks Skud...

PM? Please let me check now


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 24, 2011)

Bhaiyya yeh rig dekhne ke liye kuch ticket lagao ge kya?


----------



## techbulb (Nov 24, 2011)

This rig is awesome man ,it can kill any game thrown at it . congrats



SuperH3art said:


> Nice rig... Congrats man....
> 
> And India is still a poor country...
> 
> Thank god that you can afford all this...



hey man india is a poor country but its people are not poor and this 3lac rig is the proof.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 24, 2011)

@S_V: nice & clean review of H100.
P.S. what is the street price of that ArctiClean Thermal Material Remover & Surface Purifier??
At e-bay it's listed as 550/-


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 24, 2011)

just AWESOME. Congrats S_V


----------



## avichandana20000 (Nov 24, 2011)

PHATAPHATI.(bengali) words are incapable to describe my feelings. Simply proud to be a digitian  and my eyes are  blessed . Bhai, if i ever be in hyderabad would u pls pls allow me to see this in my naked eye. just want to touch the rig and my birth as a human  will be justified.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 24, 2011)

^^ lolzzzz  (Just couldnt stop)


----------



## S_V (Nov 25, 2011)

**** *Updated Videos of Overlock TEMPS with H100... Please check back my Corsair H100 Post or Click* *here*




techbulb said:


> This rig is awesome man ,it can kill any game thrown at it . congrats
> 
> hey man india is a poor country but its people are not poor and this 3lac rig is the proof.



Thanks Techbulb.... 

I am not Rich man .. It's just I am crazy enough to Buy every Month from Salary  to fulfill my check list.



d6bmg said:


> @S_V: nice & clean review of H100.
> P.S. what is the street price of that ArctiClean Thermal Material Remover & Surface Purifier??
> At e-bay it's listed as 550/-



Thanks d6bmg...  I purchased from ebay for 250/- with Coupon of 100 at that time. so it's 360 at that time...  



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> just AWESOME. Congrats S_V



Thank you Jaskanwar.. 



avichandana20000 said:


> PHATAPHATI.(bengali) words are incapable to describe my feelings. Simply proud to be a digitian  and my eyes are  blessed . Bhai, if i ever be in hyderabad would u pls pls allow me to see this in my naked eye. just want to touch the rig and my birth as a human  will be justified.





You are welcome mate.. Just PM me if you really Visit Hyderabad....
Thanks so much for your Cool comment...


========================================================================
Finally I am able to Post Full Configured Rig in Main Page... with these Images....

Soon will post all the Gallery....

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/1-7.jpg
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/2-6.jpg
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/3-4.jpg​


----------



## sam9s (Nov 25, 2011)

One thing i want to ask is ..... this PSU HX850 ... is it a Modular PSU .. ???
Also I have to admit, the cabinet is super cool ....


----------



## d3p (Nov 25, 2011)

Apart from the other stuffs like SLI, H100 or even the Cabinet, the main thing that drives me crazy is the *Cable Management*.

I can understand, the time you would have spend to get it right.

Awesome work, buddy.....Just Awesome.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Skud (Nov 25, 2011)

sam9s said:


> One thing i want to ask is ..... this PSU HX850 ... is it a Modular PSU .. ???
> Also I have to admit, the cabinet is super cool ....




It's modular.


----------



## S_V (Nov 25, 2011)

sam9s said:


> One thing i want to ask is ..... this PSU HX850 ... is it a Modular PSU .. ???
> Also I have to admit, the cabinet is super cool ....



Yes, it is Modular PSU...  

Thanks too....



d3p5kor said:


> Apart from the other stuffs like SLI, H100 or even the Cabinet, the main thing that drives me crazy is the *Cable Management*.
> 
> I can understand, the time you would have spend to get it right.
> 
> Awesome work, buddy.....Just Awesome.



Thanks mate...  Behind the Scene....

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/4-2.jpg




MyGeekTips said:


>


----------



## d3p (Nov 25, 2011)

sam9s said:


> One thing i want to ask is ..... this PSU HX850 ... is it a Modular PSU .. ???
> Also I have to admit, the cabinet is super cool ....



Corsair HX850 is not a Fully modular PSU unlike AX850. Rather than calling HX850 a Modular PSU, i would call a Semi Modular PSU.

Refer the below Pics.

*www.corsair.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/h/x/hx850_angled_1.png

*www.corsair.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/a/x/ax850-angled_1.png

In HX850 the 24 Pin ATX Power Connector is permanent, whereas AX850 can be detached.


----------



## S_V (Nov 25, 2011)

yeah... Precisely you are Right but 24pin and 6pin will be anyhow used for Mobo and Vid card. 

EDIT: It's 8 pin CPU not 6pin of Vid card.. I was thinking something else while typing...


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 25, 2011)

S_V said:


> yeah... Precisely you are Right but 24pin and *6pin* will be anyhow used for Mobo and *Vid card*.



You meant 8-pin for cpu connector right...?


----------



## S_V (Nov 25, 2011)

yep.... sorry


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 25, 2011)

S_V said:


> Thanks d6bmg...  I purchased from ebay for 250/- with Coupon of 100 at that time. so it's 360 at that time...



Thanks for the info.


----------



## rocky69 (Nov 26, 2011)

oh my god 3 lakhs!!!!!! i have never seen a rig like this before.this is the real killer rig... congratulations S_V.have fun....


----------



## virus007 (Nov 29, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Wow. killer rig ..... total respect ...  Even i have a modest offering which I hope can be put in the same line as yours ..... sharing with you .... and all ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



OMG. did you mean your *Display 1* is Dell U2410 (24" IPS Monitor)?
Where did you get it for 13000/- ?
I spent *29K* for my U2410 last year...


----------



## avichandana20000 (Nov 29, 2011)

S_V said:


> You are welcome mate.. Just PM me if you really Visit Hyderabad....
> Thanks so much for your Cool comment...



my brother is in hyderabad. So next yr i have a plan to visit there. may be that time i can visit your place.

Thanks for not saying NO.


----------



## avinandan012 (Nov 30, 2011)

good cable management there.

BTW i have sent you a PM kindly respond


----------



## S_V (Nov 30, 2011)

rocky69 said:


> oh my god 3 lakhs!!!!!! i have never seen a rig like this before.this is the real killer rig... congratulations S_V.have fun....



Thank you mate...



avichandana20000 said:


> my brother is in hyderabad. So next yr i have a plan to visit there. may be that time i can visit your place.
> 
> Thanks for not saying NO.



Sure mate... I will be free after Dec 20th and till then I will be very busy with my Brother Marriage .



avinandan012 said:


> good cable management there.
> 
> BTW i have sent you a PM kindly respond



Thank you and PM sent ...


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 30, 2011)

Who deleted my post  

Sent from my Galaxy 5


----------



## S_V (Nov 30, 2011)

vizkid2005 said:


> Who deleted my post
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy 5



what post?


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 30, 2011)

I had posted ...
Congrats and appreciation fr ur rig! !!! 
Do u get gold biscuits for salary! ????!!!
Congrats man! !!! 
Sent from my Galaxy 5


----------



## asingh (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow..those images look as if they are out of Guru3d or something or something. Excellent.

You running SLI in there..?


----------



## S_V (Nov 30, 2011)

vizkid2005 said:


> I had posted ...
> Congrats and appreciation fr ur rig! !!!
> Do u get gold biscuits for salary! ????!!!
> Congrats man! !!!
> Sent from my Galaxy 5



Thanks mate... Gold Biscuits nah,... 




asingh said:


> Wow..those images look as if they are out of Guru3d or something or something. Excellent.
> 
> You running SLI in there..?



Thanks Anil and Again Thank you for Compliments .. Yep 470's Sli.... and 100% Image Copyrights are mine...


----------



## asingh (Nov 30, 2011)

^^
You should watermark 'em them.


----------



## S_V (Nov 30, 2011)

yeah.. I am seriously thinking of them to put Watermark.. I posted in my Orkut account and already one guy is so kind to post them as his system....


----------



## Cilus (Dec 2, 2011)

S_V, AFAIK couple of months back guru3D selected a rig from Pakistan as their Rig of the month. I think you should register there and I have no doubt that your rig is gonna be the next rig month of the month. I am damm serious about it...consider it.


----------



## S_V (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you Cilus..

Actually I am waiting for second Video card Cooler to arrive on Dec11th.. If customs have no problem with the Product(it has Coolant in it), I am going to use that or else I am going to use the second Gelid Icy Vision to the second card also. Then I will surely try for Guru3D. 
Thanks for Cheer up....


----------



## d3p (Dec 2, 2011)

As told by Asingh earlier, remove all the photos, watermark them & upload it back asap.

There are lot of loser's around.

one big as example : *Click Here*


----------



## tkin (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice rig, and also, you know what I like most about your rig? Its so clean, I mean it looks as if brand new, do you have one of those 'Clean Rooms?' I'm being serious man.

Anyway, well done.


----------



## S_V (Dec 2, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> As told by Asingh earlier, remove all the photos, watermark them & upload it back asap.
> 
> There are lot of loser's around.
> 
> one big as example : *Click Here*



that was freaking thread... 

Thanks for your suggestion  But unfortunately I can't Watermark them ASAP becoz I am leaving to my Place (Vizag) in couple of Hours and no time to do also becoz of my Brother Marriage... Once I come back I will do that. Till then I will be watching these forums from my cell..

Since It's 100% my PC I am sure I can backup if anyone does that to me...



tkin said:


> Nice rig, and also, you know what I like most about your rig? Its so clean, I mean it looks as if brand new, do you have one of those 'Clean Rooms?' I'm being serious man.
> 
> Anyway, well done.




Thanks so much tkin.. 

Honestly, the area I live in Hyderabad is one of the worst areas. I mean it's so dusty and too crowdy also. 

After Cleaning, in 10 mins if you wipe with finger you will catch dust in the same place. so imagine the Dust in my place. Like I told everyone I really like my PC and I do take some time to clean it everyday whenever possible..


----------



## tkin (Dec 2, 2011)

S_V said:


> that was freaking thread...
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion  But unfortunately I can't Watermark them ASAP becoz I am leaving to my Place (Vizag) in couple of Hours and no time to do also becoz of my Brother Marriage... Once I come back I will do that. Till then I will be watching these forums from my cell..
> 
> ...


Its unbelievable that you put so much effort in cleaning your pc, I gotta see your rig first hand someday, if next year I get placed in hyderabad(TCS), I'll come visit you and your pc. For now enjoy the wedding


----------



## S_V (Dec 2, 2011)

tkin said:


> Its unbelievable that you put so much effort in cleaning your pc, I gotta see your rig first hand someday, if next year I get placed in hyderabad(TCS), I'll come visit you and your pc. For now enjoy the wedding




Absolutely man... Anytime you Guys are welcome. Actually I am thinking to invite   couple of members from this forum after 20th of this month. They are kind enough to put PM to me for requesting to see my PC and they live in Hyderabad too...

Again Guys.. Thank you so much for your sweet comments and Suggestions.. 

Also BIG THANKS to THINKDIGIT for allowing me to post my Images...  I never posted my PC images in any forums even those I am following them from Years... Finally I am inspired to post in THINKDIGIT. 

Guys... Does any one have High Resolution logo of Thinkdigit like this  ??????
 "*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/logo1.jpg "


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 2, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> There are lot of loser's around.
> 
> one big as example : *Click Here*



OT : Darn that's shocking, the guy even tried to defend himself!!


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2011)

lol, I don't really think there's need for a watermark in here?  Cuz you don't come across such people everywhere. 

But you should do that.


----------



## asingh (Dec 2, 2011)

S_V said:


> Absolutely man... Anytime you Guys are welcome. Actually I am thinking to invite   couple of members from this forum after 20th of this month. They are kind enough to put PM to me for requesting to see my PC and they live in Hyderabad too...
> 
> Again Guys.. Thank you so much for your sweet comments and Suggestions..
> 
> ...



Since you are out travelling, would suggest you to remove all your images of the system from the image upload site. Come back --- WM them, and edit your posts. People will steal. I had warned you before this happened.

You choice.


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2011)

hmm, high resolution logo...nope. 

I think I'll put in a request for our own Image hosting which watermarks automatically.

Might really not be possible, but let's see how it goes.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 3, 2011)

^^ Absolutely possible. Just limit the max amount of space usable by any user & its safe.


----------



## S_V (Dec 3, 2011)

@anil
Thanks mate... if possible i"ll watermark them as soon as possible from my place. I thought to remove them from train but 3G sucks and my image hosting having hard time to open with 3G.....

@ico 
I want that image in high resolution for watermarking as well I have plans with art work where you guys will appreciate me for that graphics


----------



## arko1983 (Dec 3, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> As told by Asingh earlier, remove all the photos, watermark them & upload it back asap.
> 
> There are lot of loser's around.
> 
> one big as example : *Click Here*



Read the whole thread.Man wat a scammer.Giving bad names to kolkata people.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 5, 2011)

Actually I read a lot more..most of the links..he has cheated in many online contests..what a guy...
How can some1 do stuff like that after being kicked and banned from so many forums and contests...

BTW @SV..are u done with buying stuff


----------



## S_V (Dec 9, 2011)

ico said:


> lol, I don't really think there's need for a watermark in here?  Cuz you don't come across such people everywhere.
> 
> But you should do that.





asingh said:


> Since you are out travelling, would suggest you to remove all your images of the system from the image upload site. Come back --- WM them, and edit your posts. People will steal. I had warned you before this happened.
> 
> You choice.



Watermarking is Done.. For now I think it will do ... Thanks for the Head sup 



Reaper_vivek said:


> BTW @SV..are u done with buying stuff



Not Yet man....


----------



## S_V (Dec 23, 2011)

Finally I got Time to put this Review in here....

I spent some serious Time for Benchmarks and gaming all these last week becoz I find this Purchase very interesting and quite more than satisfactory.. and finally It was good to do overclocking my vid cards since purchased. 

After all, my Research and estimation have became fruitful. 

Ok now....

*CoolIT Systems Omni AC-N470 A.L.C. VGA Cooler*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/1-8.jpg

*Description:*

                This CoolIT Omni Liquid Cooler comes with the 120mm Radiator and the Compatible inter-poser for the Video card you purchased. Mind you It's not the universal Inter-poser,so you need to specifically pick one for your video card while purchasing. But except Interposer, The rest of the Kit is Universal and with simple purchase of the compatible Interposer this kit can be used for new or Future Products.. So i can safely say this is long term investment.  Coool na...   Thought the current progress and support from OMNI range for new and future products is quite disappointing. Nevertheless for now I am damn Enjoying.. 

Coming to little more about Radiator it's the same Radiator used for Processors from Vantage coolers. Unlike Custom water coolers you don't need to worry about maintenance includes the Fluid. This Liquid kit comes with anticorrosion or anti fungal fluid and so Total maintenance free. All you need to do is clean the Rad from Dust once in a while which is optional too(if you are a lazy person) . 

The Pump, Rad and GPU inter-poser all together fixed from out of the BOX and can't be customized unless you want to do MOD which will void the warranty. The warranty from OMNI covers your entire system against any leaking or damaged product from company. This product does carry 2 years warranty too. For more and clear Product description.. please go through this image

*Credits to OMNI website for this Image only......

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/3626_01.png


Unlike my Previous Purchases, Why there is no Unboxing Pictures for this? 

Actually the packing done by OMNI was awesome according to my Friend ,the packing and protection used in this BOX is very simple and solid protective .... 

*Images sent by my Friend from USA... so pardon the crap quality Photos sent by him.. He's quite lazy with details but VERY KIND person to bring this product with so much care and had Fighting with Customs in USA as well as in Indian Airports.  Kudos to him. At one point I thought I lost this product to customs.. It's a long story and I don't want to waste your time for that.. Enough is enough. 

The main reason he couldn't bring the Package is due to the size. It's very Big BOX and won't fit in any of his Suitcase he owns....

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/photo1.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/photo4.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/photo5.jpg

*Now Back to Review......*


Preview of the Product..

 As you can see it's 120mm Rad and Quality of the Build is Top Notch. The Pump is what you see in this picture. While Running It's slient and does not make any hissing Sound. Not much user control options left here. It does it's job very fine while running.

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/Preview/1.jpg

The Rad comes with 120mm Fan installed and plugged to the pump using 4 pin Monitor connection... As shown in specs it runs between 1100 rpm to 2500rpm depends on the heat the card runs.

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/Preview/2.jpg


As you can see here the Fan is connected to the pump using 4 pin connector..
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/Preview/3.jpg

The Rad is not much thicker and it's quite similar to H50,H60 (Infact it's the same RAD i think so)

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/Preview/4.jpg

The upper surface is the Interposer and it can be replaced with just unsecuring 8 screws seen in this Picture... That's the way you are going to use this for other Video cards... For now this is for GTX 470

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/Preview/5.jpg

The only thing i didn't like about this unit is it's Weight. Its very sturdy and heavy. In quality wise it's good to consider but my concern is it burdens the Mobo if not screw secured properly.  You can see my Fingers pressed by it by just placing on me.   

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/Preview/6.jpg

So lets start with Installation on GTX ZOTAC 470....

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/Preview/7.jpg


*Installation:*

Here is my Puppy from Zotac... Unsecuring screws ,they are around 13-15 screws..

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/1.jpg

Once Done with unsecuring screws, with slight force and twist up and down.. the stock cooler detaches safely from VR's and Video Ram.. 
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/2.jpg

Zotac actually used better Thermal Pads compared to my Other GTX EVGA 470.. Now we are going to clean that Thermal Grease from that Vid RAM. It's quite Big Chip compared to Processor.

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/3.jpg

Three Drops from solution 2 By Arctic Clean and Wiped it after 30 seconds...

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/4.jpg

See it's Shiny again.. These Two Brothers does their job very well.. I saw much difference between just wiping with cloth or Tissue and These two solutions from Chips... They will make sure it removes any residue left from previous Thermal Grease which we can't remove it with just cloth.

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/5.jpg

Now time to Remove the Thermal pad protection covers... OMNI secured quite well here. From USA to India, with open packing in my friend suitcase during journey they made sure they are protected well. 

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/6.jpg

The placement of thermal pads are exactly to the factory default of GTX 470. So just align the threaded holes with the factory holes and secure the screws. Also OMNI didn't provide any screws because we just need to use the stock screws to secure this Plate. Very Clever na.....  

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/7.jpg

Once done with securing , finally The card from Zotac 470 looks like this.... I really Loved the Way it Looked.... So Low Profile and Solid Looks....

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/01.jpg

Would you believe it's the Mighty GTX 470 card looks so Thin? ??? 

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/9.jpg


Installed in the cabinet... Looks super cool for me.. I need to do lot of cable management and before that I just want to test this unit... Before H100 I initially thought to place this RAD on TOP with H70 being single RAD too.. But H100 being 240mm and this OMNI unit emits lot of HEAT outtake. H100 will directly Take that Heat into it. so I placed this unit in the Rear and it's the Best place too. 

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/10.jpg


See the Gap between cards now.. Now I can use PCI slot as well as PCI -E 1x slot for other components if necessary. 

This unit is Perfect for SLI combination too but we just want to make sure that we have Room for two Rads.. The Tubes which Run from GPU plate to Rad is 12 inch in length ,so distance is not at all an issue to place your RAD inside your cabinet. They swivel very well for placement.

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/11.jpg

First Time run after installation of the Card... Everything ran fine though i had to check the pump and Tubes by touching to see the Fluid is moving.

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/11-1.jpg

Once everything fine and running smooth I closed the Side Door and finally jumped right into Playing Games before going for Overclock.

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/12.jpg

From the Beginning I had very good feeling about this cooler and I am sure My research and Planning never fails to amuse myself..

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/13.jpg

Now it's Time for Temperature Monitor and Overclocking as well 

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/14.jpg

First we''ll look at Temps......

*Room Temp: 26  ( my Room is Hot even in winter too )
Outside Temp:  H-30c and L-18c on the Testing Day... *

At idle with SLI off in Nvidia Control Panel , Cards stay at 33-35c with absolute Silence. Now I can hear H100 fans at Low Fan mode which is nothing to worry at all..  Probable, Omni like said in spec's the Fans are at 1100rpm in idle. I had to double check couple of Times to see Gelid and OMNI are running fine.. It's that slient 

Testing only the OMNI Cooler with Kombuster.... Pretty Sweet ,, The stock cooler used to reach 91-95c and plus HORRIBLE JET SONIC sound with 90% Fan speed....  With OMNI at fan Speed around 2000rpm... I hardly consider that noisy  ....... and Temperature is only 64c..  The Highest I saw the Temp reaching is 65c only with single Card Running.. For normal gaming I didn't see it crossing 60c till now.

Click Thumbnails for larger view

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/th_1-9.jpg

Now Both Cards are being tested with KOMBUSTER running SLI ....... They both performing almost equal in here... Remeber The Top Temp is OMNI and Bottom one is Gelid ICY Vision Revision 2..

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/th_2-8.jpg


Now The cards are Overclocked and SLI KOMBUSTER running.....



*|Stock Clocks| Overclock1|Overclock 2
Core Clock|608 mhz|774 mhz|786 mhz
Memory|837 mhz|851 mhz|861 mhz
Shader Clock|1215 mhz|1548 mhz|1572 mhz
Volt|1.037|1.075V|1.075V*
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/th_3-7.jpg

If you observe the Power Draw in lower Window of APC... The OC'ed cards are Drawing whooping 622 watts ...... 

*Conclusion:*

*Pros*

1. It's Super Duper Cool Hardware (Atleast for me..  )
2. Performance is quite Good.
3. Very Easy setup (Hardly Took 10-15mins only)...
4. High Quality Build and Top notch Finishing 
5. Meant for High Overclocking.
6. Universal Kit for Different Cards (Just need to replace InterPose Plate)
7. Ultra Silent in Media Applications.
8. Slient in High End Gaming
9. Entire system Warranty against Leaking or Defect Product
10.Enough Tube Length to place the RAD anywhere in your cabinet

*Cons:*

1. It's like Large vid card 6990 length so clearance could be an issue for some cabinets.. (I mean the Plate measured until Tube Hose)
2. For SLI, you need to have ROOM for two 120MM Rads.
3. No support for PUSH PULL. (Still it can be done but with few issues)
4. It's expensive( Previously it's 12000/- but I got it this for 6000 rs.)



The Benchmarks are coming up soooon,,,,, Very soon


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 23, 2011)

this is perfect. loved the overclock and temps and ofcourse the pics!!

The card might be feeling so relieved after a good 25-30C temp fall


----------



## S_V (Dec 23, 2011)

@Jaskanwar Singh
Thanks mate..... Thank you

*Conclusion added.. Please go through it.. if you are interested...*

@* Benchmarks*

During 400 Series regime, I read many reviews that 400 series will Overclock and perform well regardless the heat and Sound.. Seems to be it is True... They Scale and Perform quite extra-ordinarily especially with Bench marking.....  In Gaming, along with BF3, Witcher 2, I saw considerable Increase in FPS. In few games I saw massive 25-30 FPS increase compared to Stock Clocks..... 

Driver Version: 290.36

*3DMARK 11*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/11-2.jpg

Click for Larger and Detailed View....
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/th_3DMARK1148_470SLIOC_786.jpg


*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/12-1.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/th_3DMARK1148_470SLIOC_X_780.png


*3DMARKVANTAGE:*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/13-1.jpg


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 23, 2011)

@S_V, sweet temps & scores..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 23, 2011)

S_V said:


> 9. Entire system Warranty against Leaking or Defect Product



NICE! corsair provides this?


----------



## devx (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh man....., you have steal the complete show., you have created a hell of a beast., it's more than a single awesome applaud., excellent work  Every single item is a showcase after watching your benchmarks.,


----------



## S_V (Jan 12, 2012)

Product: *Corsair 240 GT SSD* SATA 3
Place: USA (Through Friend)
Price in India: 19,200 (374 $)
Warranty: *3 Years International Warranty*...(In India too..).

* corsair 

*Built for speed.

You probably already know that solid-state drives are fast. With up to 85,000 IOPS and read speeds of up to 555MB/s, Force Series GT is on another level. Whether you're building the ultimate gaming PC, a monster of a video or photo editing workstation, or you simply crave serious solid state storage performance, this is the SSD you want.*

I am already using OCZ 60GB SOLID 3 SSD for past 6 months and I must say SSD is the right product for my use.. so I Thought to go for the Best and Larger Size for all my applications and Games.  so here it is, This product came to my hands sooner than I expected, so BIG thanks to my Friend understanding my curiosity.  So it's time to re-install my OS and Games as well as applications............. 

This product is really Fast.... I mean it's DAMN fast in Loading OS as well as applications...... Kudos to Corsair.....

Now the question is What should I do with my *OCZ 60GB* sell it or use it in Lappy? haha.. will deeply think about it.... for now Please enjoy the Pictures....

Now pictures should tell u everything...... It's Bright Red and very hard to capture through my Crappy Camera..... It's total eye Candy Product.

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/My%20Rig/Corsair%20GT240/1.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/My%20Rig/Corsair%20GT240/2.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/My%20Rig/Corsair%20GT240/3.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/My%20Rig/Corsair%20GT240/4.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/My%20Rig/Corsair%20GT240/5.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/My%20Rig/Corsair%20GT240/6.jpg


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 12, 2012)

Awesome addition man!! Congrats.. Do post some benchmark..


----------



## asingh (Jan 12, 2012)

@Owner of red SSD.

[..]


----------



## S_V (Jan 12, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Awesome addition man!! Congrats.. Do post some benchmark..



Sure mate.... Thank you



asingh said:


> @Owner of red SSD.
> 
> [..]



 
Thank you....


----------



## devx (Jan 13, 2012)

Man you are in heaven with the rig., you really love the hardware  and thanks for the reviews  Hope i would get a job in IT sec. company with such a big package like your's to create one more DIVINE Beauty


----------



## S_V (Jan 13, 2012)

devx said:


> Man you are in heaven with the rig., you really love the hardware  and thanks for the reviews  Hope i would get a job in IT sec. company with such a big package like your's to create one more DIVINE Beauty



Thanks mate......  All the BEST to you also.....


----------



## techbulb (Jan 16, 2012)

Why did't you buy kingston hyperx its better than this one , if you have the budget you could buy another 60gb and run raid 0 with your existing one it will load your os very very fast ,how much this corsair one cost you.  Search "samsung raid 24" on youtube to know what a ssd in raid can do

peace out ;-D


----------



## S_V (Jan 16, 2012)

@Techbulb......

Thanks for the FeedBack mate.. 

1. I am using all my 8 SATA ports already as well as I don't want to put another Stupid 60 GB  and make use of only 120GB of OS as well as waste another sata port for Just 60GB.  Also If you check my Spec's clearly I am using 14TB HDD.. so now tell me is it really worth for me to use RAID when it is already super Duper fast PC....?

2. Second I need Synchronous SSD's like Corsair GT  series for better performance in the case of in-compressible data unlike Asynchronous SSD. It's Quite useful for my Work. ( I chose Corsair instead of Kingston or any other Brand, becoz of excellent Warranty)

3. I am planning to Buy another synchronous SSD when I upgrade to X79 chipset or later Chipset becoz they carry 10 SATA ports.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 16, 2012)

HyperX is Synchronous.

Also, there is usually only a 10% difference between an Async and Sync SSD.

You should opt for those SSDs that use Toggle Mode chips. ONFI is slower.

X79 in its current form does not have 10 SATA ports natively.


----------



## noob (Jan 16, 2012)

FU***** Awesome man.... gr8 rig...


----------



## S_V (Jan 16, 2012)

Extreme Gamer said:


> HyperX is Synchronous.



I know that mate.. Read my Second point in last post.. I chose Corsair Because of Great CS in Hyderabad Unlike Kingston Who gives Dumb reasons for replacing...  AFAIK, Kingston or OCZ both are in-consistent in covering International Warranty.

Also, HyperX is my First Choice and When I called Kingston for International warranty Information, I got two answers MAYBE YES or MAYBE NO, so picture them. Next minute, When I Called Corsair, Mr. *Girish *told me Simple Answer right away.. Three Years Warranty without any Doubts. Forget OCZ, They don't have good CS in here.



Extreme Gamer said:


> Also, there is usually only a 10% difference between an Async and Sync SSD.



yeah.. 10% Discount is Discount Right?.. Anyways it's not the difference I really care about here.. It's just I want BEST from Corsair for good price. so I bought it. Also My Friend MIR got sanctioned successfully couple of Days Back.. So officially it's DAMN cheap price for me to get this SSD. Where as it is not available in INDIA and even If available it's def'ly not coming for 16,700 /-  



Extreme Gamer said:


> You should opt for those SSDs that use Toggle Mode chips. ONFI is slower.



With Toggle Mode Chips....  I considered the 1st Point i explained to you just now. SSD with Toggle Mode chips, OCZ vertex 3 and Performance series from Corsair is having Warranty Problem and Asynchronous memory respectively to not consider them. Forget Other Brands. I am being Practical here not Theoretic 



Extreme Gamer said:


> X79 in its current form does not have 10 SATA ports natively.



I don't know What I want to say here..... Seriously ? Don't I know that? 

I just want SATA ports for Extending my HDD Capacity... 





noob said:


> FU***** Awesome man.... gr8 rig...



Thanks mate... ....


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 16, 2012)

S_V said:


> I know that mate.. Read my Second point in last post.. I chose Corsair Because of Great CS in Hyderabad Unlike Kingston Who gives Dumb reasons for replacing...  AFAIK, Kingston or OCZ both are in-consistent in covering International Warranty.
> 
> Also, HyperX is my First Choice and When I called Kingston for International warranty Information, I got two answers MAYBE YES or MAYBE NO, so picture them. Next minute, When I Called Corsair, Mr. *Girish *told me Simple Answer right away.. Three Years Warranty without any Doubts. Forget OCZ, They don't have good CS in here.
> 
> ...



Replies in *bold*.


----------



## S_V (Jan 16, 2012)

@Extreme Gamer....

No offence.. How old are you?

I meant Performance only but Not Discount.. It's just I am taking an example.. What ever savings is savings only na..similarly 10% performance gain is always welcome... in that sense...... wouuuuffff...

EDIT:  Corsair Toll Free number : 1800 4255 464.

I know it's Kaizen inforserve but Mr. Girish from Kaizen inforserve is the one who take cares of all Corsair Products in India through that number. ...


----------



## raj1402 (Jan 16, 2012)

thats one of the clean perfect rig may be you should think about upgrading processor to 3930k or 3960k apart from this you got high end config.

just want to see ur rig overclocked benchmarked result in 3dvantage!!!


----------



## Sid_gamer (Jan 16, 2012)

@S_V

I have only one word for your rig man>> ***Awesome***...

I am a huge fan of the Corsair Obsidian 800D, I too want to purchase it but it has a hefty price tag so i am also considering the CM Haf-X..
Whatever may be the reason but nothing in this world is comparable to the joy of owning new and high-end Hardware....

Cheers,
sid_gamer


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 16, 2012)

S_V said:


> @Extreme Gamer....
> 
> No offence.. How old are you? *16*
> 
> ...



As usual, replies in *bold.*


----------



## theserpent (Jan 16, 2012)

Awsome Rig...Really Great,You must be having an awsome experience Using it


----------



## S_V (Jan 16, 2012)

raj1402 said:


> thats one of the clean perfect rig may be you should think about upgrading processor to 3930k or 3960k apart from this you got high end config.
> 
> just want to see ur rig overclocked benchmarked result in 3dvantage!!!



Thanks mate.. For now I think I will stay with processor as it is more than enough for me...  

 Benchmark Results I ran with OC Rig......



Spoiler



@* Benchmarks*



*|Stock Clocks| Overclock1|Overclock 2
Core Clock|608 mhz|774 mhz|786 mhz
Memory|837 mhz|851 mhz|861 mhz
Shader Clock|1215 mhz|1548 mhz|1572 mhz
Volt|1.037|1.075V|1.075V*
Driver Version: 290.36

*3DMARK 11*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/11-2.jpg

Click for Larger and Detailed View....
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/th_3DMARK1148_470SLIOC_786.jpg


*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/12-1.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/th_3DMARK1148_470SLIOC_X_780.png


*3DMARKVANTAGE:*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/13-1.jpg





Sid_gamer said:


> @S_V
> 
> I have only one word for your rig man>> ***Awesome***...
> 
> ...



Thanks so much mate.....  I too Huge Fan of Corsair 800D and I am enjoying every minute ... Yeah, unfortunately the price is too much but couldn't resist myself to not Buy it...    
HAF X is one heck of a cabinet mate... it's sure worth for that price Considering the price and quality as well as features.... 



serpent16 said:


> Awsome Rig...Really Great,You must be having an awsome experience Using it



yepp.... Having awesome experience every sec...


----------



## Sarath (Jan 17, 2012)

That was a neat tutorial on the GFX cooler. 

Awesome rig bro. What do you do on this beast?


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice 240GB SSD there at a very good price. Congrats & enjoy it!


----------



## S_V (Jan 17, 2012)

Sarath said:


> That was a neat tutorial on the GFX cooler.
> 
> Awesome rig bro. What do you do on this beast?



Thanks Sarath....   BTW, are you from Vizag? If so from where, I am from Vizag too.. 

I do almost everything .. Majority Gaming, MoVees and Virtual Applications... Sometimes Folding...



d6bmg said:


> Nice 240GB SSD there at a very good price. Congrats & enjoy it!



Thanks mate... Yeah Initially I spent 19,200 but MIR got approved for our Deal ,so it is coming for 16k change..  My friend took that MIR card to himself and gave that money to me...


----------



## raj1402 (Jan 19, 2012)

S_V said:


> I do almost everything .. Majority Gaming, MoVees and Virtual Applications... Sometimes Folding...



i am professional encoder
3930 does almost twice fast as this 2600k !!! but still  i would love to do encoding at this


----------



## tkin (Jan 19, 2012)

raj1402 said:


> i am professional encoder
> 3930 does almost twice fast as this 2600k !!! but still  i would love to do encoding at this


The cost is not justified, the boards are 2x pricey, quad channel rams, so more kits and the CPU itself.

On the other hand a 2600k and a NHD14 can do amazing things(4.6-4.8 easy).


----------



## DDIF (Jan 21, 2012)

Just one question :
Did you pay any custom duties while importing from US? And how did they ship, AirMail or Courier?
Because last year I bought a camera from eBay US and had to pay 4500 for custom duties and octroi with FedEx.


----------



## S_V (Jan 23, 2012)

ManiDhillon said:


> Just one question :
> Did you pay any custom duties while importing from US? And how did they ship, AirMail or Courier?
> Because last year I bought a camera from eBay US and had to pay 4500 for custom duties and octroi with FedEx.



Hello mate, 
I actually bought my products through my friends in USA not through online shopping.. So I didnt have to pay any customs.


----------



## DDIF (Jan 23, 2012)

S_V said:


> Hello mate,
> I actually bought my products through my friends in USA not through online shopping.. So I didnt have to pay any customs.



That means I have to ask my friend to do this, thanks for the reply.


----------



## mrintech (Jan 23, 2012)

awesome rig 

congrats


----------



## S_V (Jan 23, 2012)

ManiDhillon said:


> That means I have to ask my friend to do this, thanks for the reply.





mrintech said:


> awesome rig
> 
> congrats



Thank you Guys...


----------



## Sirakri (Feb 5, 2012)

Got a similar one man, mine is little powerful in some terms tho. Getting some upgrades later this month.

*i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj589/SirakriM/378595_184262704998903_100002455254362_357462_1252217680_n.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 5, 2012)

^can you post full config along with detailed pics please?


----------



## Sirakri (Feb 5, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^can you post full config along with detailed pics please?



Posted here mate, *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/149356-post-your-complete-rig-pictures.html#post1575562

Will post another detailed thread as I change my room & upgrade the build later this month.


----------



## S_V (Feb 5, 2012)

Sirakri said:


> Got a similar one man, mine is little powerful in some terms tho. Getting some upgrades later this month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats man... You really got Monster Rig than me....... Also Welcome to THINKDIGIT Forum

*WELCOME to Corsair Obsidian Series Club and allegedly Second in this Forum....*. 

Please post your Rig Progress later with nice detailed pics mate.... ALL the BEST and looking forward for that supreme Blocks for WC.....

Also Where did u got that Corsair 800D and How much it costed for you and details about that NZXT cabinet Led Wire....(From USA na ???).

Please Join our HWBOT .... Click *Here* and post your Benchies......


----------



## Sirakri (Feb 5, 2012)

S_V said:


> Congrats man... You really got Monster Rig than me....... Also Welcome to THINKDIGIT Forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the welcome buddy. I bought that case off Shweta Computers (HYD, CTC, you know! ) for a rough 16000, I don't remember prices exactly.

And that leds is from Theitdepot - India's First IT Online Shopping Store . They got a worst support, but the stuff we need is all packed in there  Have another unused similar cable.


----------



## S_V (Feb 6, 2012)

oh... Really Which Color do you ?


----------



## Sirakri (Feb 6, 2012)

I've a red one


----------



## S_V (Feb 6, 2012)

Sirakri said:


> I've a red one



Good... Now sell that to me for HALF price... 



S_V said:


> Product: *Corsair 240 GT SSD* SATA 3
> Place: USA (Through Friend)
> Price in India: 19,200 (374 $)
> Warranty: *3 Years International Warranty*...(In India too..).
> ...



BenchMark

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/as-ssd-benchCorsairForceGT26201211-32-26PM.png


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Feb 15, 2012)

@ S_V : Congrats brother.......tht was an awesome and dream RIG......


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Feb 17, 2012)

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-960 Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. G1.Assassin score: X25543 3DMarks
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-960 Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. G1.Assassin score: X4074 3DMarks

Remember my challenge?


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 17, 2012)

hey S_V, sorry for the late post, but SEXAY beast of a rig man! I love that case! Looks like a tank about to tear through the room! The only thing i have from your entire rig is the H100  and even that's kaput and gone for RMA

anyway, congrats bro!


----------



## S_V (Feb 27, 2012)

Souro_Ray said:


> hey S_V, sorry for the late post, but SEXAY beast of a rig man! I love that case! Looks like a tank about to tear through the room! The only thing i have from your entire rig is the H100  and even that's kaput and gone for RMA
> 
> anyway, congrats bro!



Thanks mate.....  What happened with your H100?


----------



## S_V (Mar 27, 2012)

Razer DEATHADDER TRANSFORMERS EDITION BUMBLEE ERGONOMIC GAMING MOUSE

Price: 2300
Source: ebay India

*Reason for Buying:* I want Big Mouse for my hand or else My Point finger is paining after long usage with Current Mouses. I was waiting for Corsair Mouse to Launch in India but recently through my Cousin I saw that Mouse and it is Awesome But Disappointed with the Size. So after research and Personal opinion I think this Razer is the Best Buy for me..... 

Comparing with my Roccat Kova , I must say Both are superior Mouse but it's just I want Bigger Mouse. I am going to miss the light effects from Kova but still this Razer got it's own Style and Lighting too...

*My Conclusion:*
Pros:

1. Good Sized Mouse for Firm Grip.
2. Smooth Clicking and Solid Feel.
3. Performance is Top Notch.
4. Very light Weight Sleeved Cable and 7 Foot Long.
5. In Gaming it's senor does response very well for accurate results.
6. Programmable 5 Buttons.
7. Software is good and Easy
8. Firmware updates are being released for good performance.
9. Lights can be switched off. (using Software)

Cons:

1. Click Noise is little Loud( Which is Big Disadvantage for me, I really liked Slient operation by Roccat Kova). For Normal users this Noise may not be a problem at all.
2. Little Overweight and it took two days for me to get used to it. Once you are comfortable it's good.. Maybe My Roccat Kova is the reason for me since it's perfect balance in weight and Feel.
3.  It's Big MOUSE and For small hand person's this mouse will be a Night Mare.
4. NOT on the FLY dpi adjustment unlike My Roccat Kova. Software must be used to change the DPI or else it will be 1800 DPI out of the BOX. Though Honestly it's perfect for all Operations.. you must be insane to use 3500 dpi in real applications.
5. Lights must be Turned off in Long time Gaming or else you will feel the Heat



*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/March2012/1.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/March2012/2.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/March2012/3.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/March2012/4.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/March2012/5.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/March2012/6.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/March2012/7.jpg

*Comparing with my Current Roccat KoVa*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/March2012/8.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/March2012/9.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/March2012/10.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/March2012/11.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/March2012/12.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/March2012/13.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/March2012/14.jpg


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't see much size difference in the comparison Pics apart from 4-5 mm of added height.


----------



## 007 (Apr 7, 2012)

@S_V: Awesome rig man!  mind blowing..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 22, 2012)

I bought the below config at the following prices from Arun Computers courtesy Mr.Raghu which is as follows.I have to buy IVYBRIDGE CPU and my sister have to send me an Mushkin Chronos 240GB SATA3 SSD from Canada which she already have bought from newegg for 300$.

ASROCK Z77 EXTREME 4 – 9500
ASUS DRW-24B3ST DVD-RW – 1000
CORSAIR VENGEANCE 8GB DDR3 1600MHZ – 3000
CORSAIR GS 600 – 4000
CORSAIR 400R CABINET – 3950
DELL ST2220L HD LED MONITOR – 8000
MICROSOFT SIDEWINDER X6 + LOGITECH G400 – 1900 + 1450
LOGITECH Z313 SPEAKERS – 1600
SAPPHIRE 7850 2GB DDR5 – 15750
COOLER MASTER 2 RED LED FANS – 950
D.LINK PCI-E WiFi CARD - 750
TOTAL – 51850

I want to meet you personally and see your rig and take some suggestions regarding maintenance of my RIG.Can you give me your Cell number man.
I will post pics of my RIG in the show off section sooner.OK.


----------



## ydalmia (May 10, 2012)

Amazing stuff,! I can see the love you poured into putting that thing together.

Oh and why didn't you get the Razor mamba wired or the RAT 7? both mice are so good and customizable. Once you use heavy mice like these, you won't go back to using the run of mill varieties.


----------



## S_V (Jun 5, 2012)

*Auzentech X-Fi HomeTheater HD*

*Price*: 249 US Dollars
*Purchase Location*: e store Auzentech

Hello guys....
Good Afternoon

As you guys know I own compatible Blu-Ray TV and Blu-Ray HTS and Incredibly Capable system to Run Full Blu-Ray Disc's But I don't possess a compatible Blu-Ray sound card or other source to Run Blu-Ray Lose-less Audio such as *Dolby TrueHD* and *DTS-HD Master Audio*. you can click them for more Info.... Both Data rate Variable, up to 26 Mbps. DVD Standards are in kbps..

Till this May 10th, I have X-Fi Titanium Sound card and used to hear DVD standard's DTS and Dolby format even with Blu-Ray Source. Though for Normal Movie Goer it's quite and most enough for Best movie experience.

But for me it's different I give most preference for Audio than others and I am very peculiar about small details too...

Last spring, one of my Friend needed good setup and we used Asus HDMI sound card in his HTPC connected to *Definitive Technology* HTS. We just didn't believe the sound from Blu-Ray Source compared to DVD Standards. From then onwards my Hunt started for good HDMI sound card  which can Bitstream HD audio but None Available in India as well as in USA. So finally this Feb at eStore of Auzentech I saw BackOrder of this Product and ordered it since ASUS discontinued their HDMI product line. Asus one is Cheaper in price and also it comes with full version of Arc TotalMedia Player for HDMI sound unlike stupid Auzentech who gave only Trial Version of CyberLink PowerDVD. Considering the Cost they should have given PowerDVD full version...

ok now lets go to UnBoxing and goodies in it....

Here it is... Very neatly Designed Package

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/My%20Rig/Auzentech%20X-FI%20HD/1.jpg

Side view and you can see Two Box Sets are folded like this into one Box.

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/My%20Rig/Auzentech%20X-FI%20HD/2.jpg

Top Box Contains only Sound Card with very good care.
And lower Box contains all the accessories to connect this Sound card to any source without any missing components.

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/My%20Rig/Auzentech%20X-FI%20HD/3.jpg

Sound card in Static Cover..

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/My%20Rig/Auzentech%20X-FI%20HD/4.jpg

there it is......  This is really Big sound card and if anyone trying to put in mini HTPC cabinet then you are out of luck.

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/My%20Rig/Auzentech%20X-FI%20HD/5.jpg

Little closer look at 20K2 X-Fi 2 Processor and X-Ram.. Underneath Heatsink it's Processor and Right side one is X-RAM..  *I Observed that initial Release cards don't have Heatsink* and it's good to have it on mine considering the Indian Climate.. 

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/My%20Rig/Auzentech%20X-FI%20HD/1-2.jpg

Rear Connectors ....from left to Right HDMI in and out , S/PDIF optical output, Headphone and finally the Breakout cable to connect Analog upto 7.1 Speakers. 

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/My%20Rig/Auzentech%20X-FI%20HD/6.jpg

Front Panel connectors for your Cabby.. such as AND_Ext and SPDIF IN...

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/My%20Rig/Auzentech%20X-FI%20HD/7.jpg

Another View....

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/My%20Rig/Auzentech%20X-FI%20HD/8.jpg


These are the Accessories bundled with Card....Check Below Image

*Analog Break Out Cable -- (With this cable you can connect to 2.1,5.1 upto 7.1 Speakers such as my Creative Gigaworks S750 71.)
HDMI to HDMI cable -- (This cable is connected from HDMI output in Sound Card to compatible A/V Receivers such as HTS for uncompressed Audio from Blu-Ray Movies) 
DVI to HDMI cable -- ( This cable is connected from one of your DVI port in  Video card and to HDMI input in Sound Card, This is used for Sync between Video and Audio when you are using HDMI output Source)
S/Pdif cable -- This is optical cable for sound Source. 
Quick start manual -- (AS you all know what is MANUAL)*


*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/My%20Rig/Auzentech%20X-FI%20HD/9.jpg

Finally into System.... Red light lits ,if it detects output HDMI source.

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/My%20Rig/Auzentech%20X-FI%20HD/10.jpg



*Connections:*

If you know what you are doing then Setup is really piece of Cake and this is the way I connected to my HTS and its working charm...

*www.auzentech.com/site/images/connect1_hthd_med.jpg

*Software and Format Recognition* 

Well, once you are done with connections then boot into OS and install the software came with CD and one more restart.. boom

The software is just same as it comes with every X-Fi Series. so nothing new except the new HDMI Block. I didn't have to worry about any settings and just only one Imp step to take care of it is to MARK "*Play audio from Speakers through HDMI*". This option must be selected to get uncompressed Audio from your speakers.

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/My%20Rig/Auzentech%20X-FI%20HD/HDMI.jpg


*Now MoVEEE Time*....:

Load Blu-Ray Disc and of-course open PowerDVD.... Bad News is Except PowerDVD no other Player can output Uncompressed Audio through this Sound card. Even ArcTotalMedia Player too failed to BitStream to A/V Receiver. Good News is PowerDVD is able to do the JOB well in Video and Audio. 

Make sure to set "High-Definition Audio output to External Device" in Audio settings of PowerDVD. If not set this option properly then Downsampled Audio will output to your receiver..

Example: If Dolby TrueHD is the Main audio of your Blu-Ray then you would see in your receiver displaying only Dobly 5.1 which is limited to upto 640kbps.
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/My%20Rig/Auzentech%20X-FI%20HD/1-1.jpg

If the above option set properly in Audio Settings of PowerDVD then you would see this in Player

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/My%20Rig/Auzentech%20X-FI%20HD/2-1.jpg

And In your Receiver you should see this...

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/My%20Rig/Auzentech%20X-FI%20HD/3-1.jpg

Same with DTS HD Master Audio.. I really like those* RED Symbols in Receiver* 

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/My%20Rig/Auzentech%20X-FI%20HD/4-1.jpg

In receiver 
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/My%20Rig/Auzentech%20X-FI%20HD/5-1.jpg

PowerDVD shows output as "*Compressed Data*" but it is *not*...It's a bug in PowerDVD and confirmed with PowerDVD support as well as saw in Reviews too.. Whatever your Receiver displays is the one you are getting from the Source. Hence *IT"S UNCOMPRESSED AUDIO*.

The others Players too can output sound but it's limited to DVD standards only.. Seriously my PowerDVD is working really well with A/V receiver and it's fine with almost every Format.

*Audio Experience*:

If you believe that there is a difference between DVD video and Blu-Ray Video Quality then it's True and unbelievable with Audio too...

Everything Sounded Loud and Crystal Clear and I felt many Times What exactly I have been missing all these Years with Blu-Ray. Same MoVees sound Different and sometimes I feel like is it the same HTS i have before....
Onkyo is truly remarkable HTS and considering the price my HTS is sounding Damn well. But I feel now that my HTS is still not the system to do justice for Blu-Ray. It doesn't mean it's not good it's DAMN GOOD..It's just i feel above 50K HTS 7.1 is the right speakers for my sound card now. Well I am broke pretty well now and I am fine with current speakers and won't be upgrading atleast another year or Two for 7.1 Speakers.

I am watching Blu-Ray Movies for almost one month with this card and I must say it's Purely GOLDEN moments for Movie Lover.

*Transformers Series 2007-2011:*

Transformers series sounded ultraSharp and when ever Prime or Megatron speaks I am speechless with Crystal clear Low Bass Vocals. Treble is now more clear than before with optical cable. Blastings and Gun Fires sound very powerful and real life sounds feeling you will get when you are watching Movies. 

*Black Swan 2010*:

Black Swan is a dark tale and shows clearly how people sometimes too involve and suffer from psychosis with Characters they do in concerts or in their Professional life. I really Liked this Movie and loved every scene in this Movie. During Climax, Natalie Portman final Dance as Black Swan and Background score made sure I watch with Goosebumps all the time. Feathers and her Black feeling vocals sounded so clear that you believe it's happening right in-front of you.. 
This Movie is not for Kids..... 

*The Grey 2011*:

One thing I would like to say that I never know that Snow Storm sounds so strong and dangerous.  If you didn't watch this Movie watch it you will know What exactly i am Referring too.. 

The List goes on and on....If I start telling about my awesome Experience with uncompressed Audio.... 

*Conclusion: *

Rating: 7.5/10 (Rating is little low considering the price)

+Ve

1. Awesome Sound when used with Analog Speakers too and supports upto 8 Channels
2. HDMI in and out Slots.
3. BitStreams HD audio such as Dolby TrueHD and DTS HD MA and 192 kHz PCM
4. Easy setup
5. Comes with Vital Accessories
6. X-Ram (little helpful with Games)
7. Supports deep color 30/36-bit color depth and Resolutions up to 1080p @ 60Hz or 720p/1080i @ 120Hz

-Ve

1. Expensive
2. Not Fit for Small HTPC cabinets.
3. Works with PowerDVD only to output uncomressed Audio.
4. No Full Version Copy of PowerDVD and its costs another 80$.
5. Word is worst Tech support in Internet (Let's hope I won't be having any problems)


*Overall I am quite happy and speechless with uncompressed Audio MoVee Experience.....*

Thank you so much for your Time n patience to read this Large Post....
Let me know your opinions Please....


----------



## d3p (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice Review & good Points.

I'm still amazed with your camera, coz of the photos & their clarity.

Congrats on your new & also hefty purchase.


----------



## S_V (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you d3p.... Thanks so much for your Kind Words...
How is MaxPayne 3.. Is it worth to get one?

Due to lack of good time , I missed many words and typed real fast... so everyone ignore the mistakes and concentrate on the Device.....


----------



## d3p (Jun 5, 2012)

*Max Payne 3 :*

IMO, its

1). Stylish & also Brutal.
2). Depravity & also Violent.
3). FAst Action Packed & also bling bling type cinematic style.

*You should get it in order to play it in your 40incher along with Creative S750 7.1. Believe the sound & graphics is of top notch with a nice written story.*


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 5, 2012)

Congrats again Sunil!
Will check that out some day


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 22, 2012)

@s_v can i use the raditor tha comes with the h 100 as a water cooling kit for my pc by using my own water block and pipes for both cpu and gpu?


----------



## S_V (May 28, 2013)

Hello Guys...

Congrats to all your Latest Purchase...


One of my the Latest Purchase 

*HP DesKJet 5525 WI-FI*

I really wanted Wi-Fi Printer becoz I am fed up with Wires and space near my Main PC...... This printer solved all my problems and the quality of the printing is very good I must say... 

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/HP%205525%20WIFI/0.jpg

*Place : Hyderabad CTC
Shop Name :  Arun Computers
Price: 8500*


*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/HP%205525%20WIFI/1.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/HP%205525%20WIFI/2.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/HP%205525%20WIFI/3.jpg


*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/HP%205525%20WIFI/4.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/HP%205525%20WIFI/5.jpg


*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/HP%205525%20WIFI/6.jpg


*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/HP%205525%20WIFI/7.jpg


*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/HP%205525%20WIFI/8copy.jpg


*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/HP%205525%20WIFI/9.jpg


Soon I will post the Video ... How I can print the documents with my Android Cell....


----------



## Gollum (May 28, 2013)

so how is the scanning capability of the Printer?


----------



## iittopper (May 28, 2013)

man really , your style of capturing photo is simply great , As soon as i finish my college , i want to take photography as a hobby


----------



## S_V (May 28, 2013)

Gollum said:


> so how is the scanning capability of the Printer?



Good but not exactly great compared to scanners available in Market...



iittopper said:


> man really , your style of capturing photo is simply great , As soon as i finish my college , i want to take photography as a hobby



Thanks mate...  The Above ones are captured with Fujifilm cheap cameras... Well below 5k....


----------



## avinandan012 (May 30, 2013)

hey can you tell us which tools & process you use for cleaning


----------



## S_V (Jun 1, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> hey can you tell us which tools & process you use for cleaning



I just use Dry(Soft)Paint Brush and a Soft cloth to clean it... Nothing more


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 1, 2013)

Sunil have you taken any prints using that printer? Can you post the pics of the printouts here?


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 3, 2013)

S_V said:


> I just use Dry(Soft)Paint Brush and a Soft cloth to clean it... Nothing more


same here


----------



## Arnab boss (Jul 2, 2013)

printer is nice...wht abt the ink...haw many pages it will print...can it b refilled..!!!

printer is nice...wht abt the ink...haw many pages it will print...can it b refilled..!!!


----------



## S_V (Oct 25, 2013)

Hello Guys.....

My Recent and Most satisfied Purchase after 3D TV.. is this one....

*Product : Canon EOS 600D with Dual Kits (18-55 IS II & 55-250 IS II) 
Purchase Date : 16th Oct 2013..
Location : Online (Flipkart.com)
Price: 31000 (After SC CC card CashBack)*

My First Purchase through FpK also....

Shipping was fast (3rd Day Delivered) and Response is Good....

In their site.... It was said 4GB and But in the Box it was 8GB Lexar card. I think Flipkart is deliberately saying 4GB but they already know that it was 8GB included. It's just Publicity stunt to gain customer attention positively... Well it's my Thought.

Now to Some snaps.....

Sealed Product...

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Canon%20EOS%20600D/0.jpg

Some Douche Bag.....

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Canon%20EOS%20600D/1.jpg

Out of the Box....

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Canon%20EOS%20600D/2.jpg

Naked Body 

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Canon%20EOS%20600D/4.jpg

Side View 

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Canon%20EOS%20600D/6.jpg

That's Back 

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Canon%20EOS%20600D/5.jpg

This is Very Useful....

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Canon%20EOS%20600D/7.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Canon%20EOS%20600D/8.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Canon%20EOS%20600D/9.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Canon%20EOS%20600D/10.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Canon%20EOS%20600D/3.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Canon%20EOS%20600D/11.jpg


My Review and Opinions will soon come up.....

Also wanna tell you guys Why I went for Canon than Nikon......

See ya...


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 25, 2013)

This is epic man. congo


----------



## S_V (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks mate...


----------



## snap (Oct 25, 2013)

wow it's great both pc and cam


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 26, 2013)

Congrats on the purchase Sunil. Don't you think it's time you change the thread title to Sunil's posessions. If I'm not wrong you no longer have the rig.


----------



## S_V (Oct 26, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Congrats on the purchase Sunil. Don't you think it's time you change the thread title to Sunil's posessions. If I'm not wrong you no longer have the rig.



huh???? What?????


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 27, 2013)

S_V said:


> huh???? What?????



I remember you telling me that you had given the rig to your cousin if I'm not wrong.


----------



## S_V (Oct 27, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> I remember you telling me that you had given the rig to your cousin if I'm not wrong.



Yeah..just for 1 month Buddy.. That was very long time Back....


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 28, 2013)

Buddy let me take this opportunity to  congratulate you once again on the purchase. And those are really awesome pics. 
After looking at the pics even I feel like getting a decent camera and start clicking photos maybe not as good as you but still..


----------



## rokxr (Oct 28, 2013)

can u please post the component with their model no.and price along with the location where u bought all of them.btw you have got a super rig and inspired me 2 assemble for one myself 2


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 14, 2014)

Tarun said:


> hi where did u get the ram cooler ??? i wanted some



G.Skill Turbulence 
G.Skill Turbulence Memory Cooling Fan - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal


Amazon.com: ramcooler


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 24, 2014)

OMG!! I am crying after seeing the rig, that camera and the sound card :')

you sure are a rich guy :')


----------



## kARTechnology (May 16, 2014)

need access to video???


----------



## S_V (May 19, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> OMG!! I am crying after seeing the rig, that camera and the sound card :')
> 
> you sure are a rich guy :')



I am not super Rich guy yaar... I just Buy each product every month from salary.. I didn't buy all of them at once.




kARTechnology said:


> need access to video???



Sorry mate... Only Pics for now.. You can see some Benchmark videos though in this same thread....


----------



## adityak469 (May 19, 2014)

S_V said:


> I am not super Rich guy yaar... I just Buy each product every month from salary.. I didn't buy all of them at once.



this is what i plan to do when i get a job 

- - - Updated - - -

but still anyway a superb rig


----------



## S_V (May 19, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## ajayritik (May 19, 2014)

Hey Sunil. Long time no see. Hope things are good with you. You still have that rig or you gave that to your cousin.


----------



## S_V (May 19, 2014)

That rig will stay forever with me.... Like I told you previously I just gave him for only 1 month because of various reasons.


----------

